# Daisychick's *Journal* New Baby and it Moos!!!!



## daisychick (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi all!  I have been a member on BYC for a few years but for some reason I never checked out the link to the sister sites.  I am so glad I found BYH.    I would love to keep a journal and I have enjoyed reading all of the others.  So on to the starter questions.  I hope you enjoy.   

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
I live in Southern Colorado.  The climate here goes from -10 degree Winter days to 109 degree Summer days.  Those are the extremes and most of the time it is beautiful here.  We can get snow and cold one day and then the next morning all the snow melts and it gets up to 60 degrees, you can never second guess the weather here.  

2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?
I am the mom of 2 wonderful boys, age 12 and 14, I am married to my best friend and High School sweetheart ( both the same person  )  

3.    How would you define your farm?
Mini, tiny and not big enough for me.  It is about 2 acres.

4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
I would be outside messing with animals.  

5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
I have helped build a nice chicken coop and I am always there helping the guys.

6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
No, but my husband has let me try the welder once and it was not fun so I let him do that. 

7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
I was born into a family of hobby farmers, big time farmers, and also ranchers.  So it is in my blood, but all of my relatives except a few have gotten out of it for money reasons.  I try to do what I can on my small property but really wish I had more land.  I couldn't stand to live in a place where I couldn't have animals.  I survived 2 years of College life without any critters and it about killed me.   

8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?
Hobby but I wish I could make an occupation out of it.

9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
I know basic care of most things, but I am always reading and I love learning things everyday.

10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
I will probably never have the equipment to do big time crops, so I stick to a vegetable garden.

11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
I try to improve on that all the time.
12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?
Outside somewhere, I love the outdoors.

13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
I can drive a tractor and I have driven a dump truck a few times.

14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
I have tried to make soap, jewelry, and other things like that.  I can't wait to get goats milk and try to make cheese. 

15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
I think we can have all forms, just in limited numbers.   Check my signature for my list.  

16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
I tried a wood lather once.

17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
I always have a garden and I LOVE tomatoes and cucumbers.  

18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
I LOVE to fish.  We fish lakes, and mountain streams and rivers all over Colorado.  I use bait and lures.

19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?
a couple acres outside of city limits

20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?
I have an Associates degree is Child Development

21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?
No specialties, just hobbies.

22.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?
If I had my choice I wouldn't have to have a degree and could just do things I love.

23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?
Nope

24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
Sure if it really works.

25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?
I love it here but I also LOVE Washington and Oregon.

26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
We have a wood pellet stove and use it all Winter, Love it.

27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
A hunky man that loves to fish, hang out with animals and play in the dirt.  

28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals?
Yes, most of them.  Some think I am crazy.  

29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
I love to cook and I would love to be a Chef for fun.  I love whole foods, natural foods and farm fresh eggs.  I was raised on raw milk from birth until age 7 and then we moved.  I just got 2 Nubian goats and I can't wait to have my own raw milk again.

30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?
The best is all of the fun times and laughs I have had just watching the animals.  The worst is when I was 14 and had to put my best horse down, he was my best friend for years and I still remember the day he died like it was yesterday.

31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?
We sometimes collect pinon nuts and my family hunts.

32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
Not afraid of getting dirty.

33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
I have processed my own meat, but I would rather send them to the butcher because I get too attached.  I love to can and preserve when I can find the time.

34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?
We don't now, but I would love to use wind or solar power someday.

35    What is on your to do list?
Pay off bills and buy some more land.

36.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?
No and sure it would be amazing to be able to do that.

37.   In what do you trust?
Myself and my husband

38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
All the time.

39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?
No, I was born this way.


----------



## elevan (Sep 15, 2011)

> 27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
> A hunky man that loves to fish, hang out with animals and play in the dirt.




Looking forward to reading your journal


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 15, 2011)

You have a degree in the same thing I do! And we are on a mini farm too, but our lot is much smaller, we only live on 3/4acre. We also only have a handful of animals though. We are hoping to live somewhere with more land in the next few years so we can have more animals, but are making do with what we have for now. Right now for us the critters are pets and something for the kids to enjoy!


----------



## daisychick (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok now for more informal stuff:  

My real name is Chandra, my user name is from my favorite flower and well I'm a chick and I like to raise chicks.  


I have always had horses, I actually had a horse waiting for me the day I was born.  My dad and uncle used to be into Rodeos and raised cattle.   Over the years I have owned many horses but only a few favorites that we kept until they died.  When I was little we had goats, cows, pigs, chickens, and sheep.  As time went on my parents only kept the horses.   I did do 4H for years and showed horses, market lambs and pigs.  I stuck with my love for animals and can't seem to live without them. I started as soon as I got married with a goal of owning my own place where I could get critters.  We have had our Mini-Farm for 10 years now.  

Since this is about the animals, I will list the ones with names.  

Mistie (called MistieMist)- 21 year old Arabian mare, I have owned her for 10 years and she will stay here until she dies.  

Rosana Rosanadana (called Zana)- 1 year old mini donkey, hilarious little girl who loves people.  

Stella and Luna -5 month old Nubian doelings, Stella is brown with white points, Luna is black with white freckled ears and nose.

Sugar (called The Dugalor, Suggabugga, Hamburgerlor) - 3 year old Boston Terrier

Sissy - 1 yr old Boston Terrier

Cheyenne - (sometimes called Cheyenne Hernandez Martinez.....don't ask     ) 7 yr old Black Lab 

Marvin and Max - cats

The assorted poultry all have random names that change daily depending on my mood.


----------



## daisychick (Sep 15, 2011)

An example of the daily fun of having a mini donkey.   We have been in a drought for the entire Summer, and thankfully this past week it has decided to rain.  It rained an inch (which is unheard of around here) last night, so we have mud.    In order to get to the gate to feed the goats I have to walk through the horse/donkey pen.  There is a really thin strip of dryness where the barn overhangs that I can walk without being knee deep in mud.  I am tightrope walking down this strip and here comes Zana doing the same from the other direction.  She walks right up to me, hoping for treats or lovin.  I am trying to keep my balance and pushing her on her nose trying to get her to back up or move so I can make it to the goat pen with my armful of hay and not have to walk in the deep mud.  I wasn't able to pet her or give her attention.  So she won't move.   I push her out of the way the best I can and she gives me a dirty look and turns away.  I go into the goats pen, feed them, hang out with them a while and give them some scratches.  Well I swear the donkey is really really smart and she saw me pet the goats and I didn't pet her!   She parks herself right in front of the walk through gate so I can't get out of the goat pen.  I can't push the gate enough to move her, it only swings outward and I can't reach over it to tap her on the butt so she will move.  I swear she looks back at me and smiles.  I had to yell for my husband to walk up to the other fence so she would run over there (she loves him the most).  I then was able to get out and carry on with my chores.  I did give in and give her a scratch on the head while I laughed.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 16, 2011)

from New Jersey

Enjoyed your journal so far.  You donkey sounds like a hoot!


----------



## daisychick (Sep 16, 2011)

I just hard boiled and peeled 30 banty size eggs.  Stuck them in a jar and now we wait.   Pickled eggs in about a week oh yeah!


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 16, 2011)

Sounds nice.  I love Colorado.  The donkey sounds like a hoot!


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 16, 2011)

Lol, to the donkey.


----------



## daisychick (Sep 19, 2011)

Went to Big R this weekend, it is the only farm and ranch store similar to TSC or Murdochs or others within a 50 mile radius of me.  So to me it is the equivalent of an outdoor man going to Bass Pro Shop or Cabelas     My DH went along and bought himself a new pair of work boots at the price of $145.  This is fine with me because the man only owns 2 pairs of shoes and buys new boots maybe once every 2 years.  But on the other hand I saw it as a green light for me to spend the same amount.    I am not the typical girl at all, total tom boy.  I don't ever look at clothes or shoes, I head straight to the animal supplies!  I bought a really nice 2 slotted fence feeder and some Manna Pro goat minerals for my goat girls, a new pink halter for Rosanna (donkey), an awesome goat cheese making book and other "needed" things.  It was worth the 40 minute drive there and back.


----------



## daisychick (Sep 19, 2011)

As my goat girls are reaching breeding age, I am not sure which direction to go.  I bought 2 purebred Nubians, but no papers, probably a big mistake.  But now that I have them and love them I can't replace them.  Not sure if I should breed to a reg. Nubian buck, a reg. Pygmy buck (to make Kinder goat), or a reg. Nigerian Dwarf buck, and make mini nubians.   I am on limited space here, but I do want to produce something of value from these 2 girls.  In my dream world, I would be able to start a small herd of Kinders as there is not a single breeder here in Colorado that I can find.  But not sure if I would be wasting my time trying to start out with non-registered girls.  Awwww the dilemma   

I can register these girls as "Native on Appearance"  with the ADGA if I can find a member to sign the form I have.   But I don't think that counts when it comes to Kinder registration, but it does count when it comes to Mini Nubian registration.    

Thank you for listening to my rambling as I think "out loud"   Any advice or input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 19, 2011)

Sorry don't know much about Goats.  I do on the other hand want some Kinders one day they look great.  I also like going to my farm supply store, lol.  I get more happy about buying things for my livestock than I do getting most my own stuff.


----------



## daisychick (Sep 20, 2011)

Found a couple goats I would like to have on CL, but can't get the person to respond   One of the reasons I love/hate CL !!


----------



## daisychick (Sep 20, 2011)

Sitting here wishing I was as brave as 77Herford's wife and could just make myself go and get 2 goats that I really want and bring them home without the husband's approval.    I found a really nice Nigerian Dwarf buck that I could breed to my girls and the lady has a really nice paint colored yearling doe too that is unrelated to the buck, they both have papers!!!  I could have babies as early as March.   Must go sit and think on this.....hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## elevan (Sep 20, 2011)

Just do it!


----------



## daisychick (Sep 20, 2011)

I think it is a good thing I am not single, or I would overpopulate our area with animals.   

I can totally rationalize the buck, because he is going to be used on 5 does and my friend and I are going to split the price of him and then we can sell him in the Spring.  It is way cheaper to buy him than to pay 5 breeding fees and hauling does all over the place to get bred.    I am trying to convince the DH on the little doe and it is taking a little more sweet talking.


----------



## daisychick (Sep 20, 2011)

Just got finished making, well they are not finished yet, so I should say "working on" some jumping on type toys for my goats.  Believe me they were sooooo much help, chewing on my hair and licking the screws and their silly floppy ears were just in the way when I tried to screw in a piece of wood.    I hope they like them when I get them finished.  I took an old preschool plastic pic-nic table and screwed an old plywood piece on top and then I plan on making them a ramp/ walkway thing to a higher piece of wood.  Yes I use power tools very well thank you!!  I also LOVE FOOTBALL and BEER!  I think I should of been a boy.    On a more domestic note, it is Taco Tuesday at our house ( each week we have some sort of tacos )  This week it is fish tacos and bean burritos.  So I must put down my drill and grab a spatula and get to cooking.    But don't worry I will have a tomato beer while I cook.


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 20, 2011)

Not Colts year, I feel sorry for Manning and the Colts but the Colts without Manning is no play offs.  
The hubby, I hope he has thick skin, lol.  We must unite against the enemy, .


----------



## elevan (Sep 20, 2011)

I love fish tacos!  What type of fish do you use?



And tomato beer?


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 21, 2011)

Never had a fish taco, sounds kinda eww.


----------



## daisychick (Sep 21, 2011)

I use breaded fish fillets, to save time usually whatever is in the frozen section at the store.  Pop those in the oven until really crispy.  Then use the small size flour tortillas.  We make a coleslaw with cabbage and mayo and hot sauce, sometimes ranch dressing and a little hot sauce is good too.  Then make your taco, put fish in, cover with coleslaw, a few sliced jalanpenos, sliced avocado, and shredded white mexican type cheese.   They are soooooo good.   Sometimes I use cod fillets and batter them myself if I am feeling extra domestic at the time.


----------



## daisychick (Sep 21, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Not Colts year, I feel sorry for Manning and the Colts but the Colts without Manning is no play offs.
> The hubby, I hope he has thick skin, lol.  We must unite against the enemy, .


Strictly Broncos fans in this house.  Colorado native, I must support the home team.    The hubby doesn't have thick skin at all, he has learned if he just lets me do stuff myself  and my way then he doesn't have to listen to me.  I call that smart.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 21, 2011)

I love fish tacos!  I have this great chipotle slaw recipe that goes perfect with them. I get some nice cod fillets and batter them in rice four mixed with beer.  

I think your goats are going to love thier toys.


----------



## daisychick (Sep 21, 2011)

Chipotle sounds yummy.  I will have to try that next time.


----------



## daisychick (Sep 21, 2011)

It is a beautiful day here!  I felt like taking a few pics.

Here is Rosanna the mini donkey.  






Here is Mistie, my 21 year old Arabian mare.  Yes she eats a lot LOL!  





The ducks hanging out in the shade


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 21, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must be Jodie thats the Colts fan, your two Goat pictures confuse me, lol.


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 21, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> It is a beautiful day here!  I felt like taking a few pics.
> 
> Here is Rosanna the mini donkey.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4775_rosanna.jpg
> ...


Your Arabian is beautiful and fat, lol.  She looks Polish is she.


----------



## daisychick (Sep 21, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Your Arabian is beautiful and fat, lol.  She looks Polish is she.


She has Bask on her papers.    (If I am reading them right Bask is her Great Great Grandpa on her dad's side.)


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 21, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Must be Jodie thats the Colts fan, your two Goat pictures confuse me, lol.


Jodie's teams are :  Cowboys, Bengals and Colts. I guess I should add the Giants.   

Roll Farms is the HUGE Colts fan

Love the horse but the donkey is adorable.


----------



## elevan (Sep 21, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I use breaded fish fillets, to save time usually whatever is in the frozen section at the store.  Pop those in the oven until really crispy.  Then use the small size flour tortillas.  We make a coleslaw with cabbage and mayo and hot sauce, sometimes ranch dressing and a little hot sauce is good too.  Then make your taco, put fish in, cover with coleslaw, a few sliced jalanpenos, sliced avocado, and shredded white mexican type cheese.   They are soooooo good.   Sometimes I use cod fillets and batter them myself if I am feeling extra domestic at the time.


I make mine with mahi mahi marinated in some lemon (or lime) and salt and pepper.  Cook it up in my cast iron skillet and then add to corn tortillas with slaw.


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 22, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't Bask a Crabbet line.


----------



## daisychick (Sep 23, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> daisychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what a Crabbet line is.    This is only the 2nd Arabian I have owned and I can't understand half of the papers.


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 23, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats cool I still don't understand alot about Arabian even with the eight years I spent around them but I know Bask is a champion line and if I recall is Crabbet.  There are different kinds of Arabians basically from regions they came from and the slight changes in their nature, conformation and other minute differences.  At first they all looked the same but after some time you begin to notice very subtle changes.  From what I remember off the top of my head there are, Polish, Crabbet, Eygptian, Berber and probably more I can't think of.  My friends dealt mainly in Polish and Crabbet lines.


----------



## daisychick (Sep 25, 2011)

Went in on a registered Nigerian Dwarf buck yesterday.  My friend has 2 does that are ready to be bred right now, so she is keeping the buck for a few months.  And then when my girls are old enough, he will come visit me.  We have been close friends for years so we trust each other and both have clean healthy animals so it works out nicely!  Then when we are done with his breeding skills, we can sell him and split the money.  Sorry don't have pictures, I will have to wait for her to send me some.


----------



## daisychick (Sep 25, 2011)

Go Broncos!  :bun


----------



## daisychick (Sep 25, 2011)

Ok nevermind they lost.  :/  I'm going fishing with the boys.


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 25, 2011)

Darn horses, I picked them to win.....


----------



## daisychick (Sep 26, 2011)

The chosen fishing spot from yesterday.   
One of the last weeks the trees will be green.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Sep 26, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> The chosen fishing spot from yesterday.
> One of the last weeks the trees will be green.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4775_river.jpg


Oh wow! That spot is beautiful!


----------



## daisychick (Oct 2, 2011)

Tried to let the goats and the donkey share a fence line today and the donkey tried to stomp the goats through the fence.  :/  Not happy with her lately.   She also tried to stomp a duck yesterday.  She may be on her way to a new home that doesn't have small animals.   

On a more happy note, I did enjoy watching the Dallas Cowboys lose today.  

I am currently watching my Broncos play like crap!!!!!   :/     Ughhhh!


----------



## daisychick (Oct 15, 2011)

Still trying to rehome the donkey.  She almost killed one of my Black Copper Marans hens today.   Why must she be so ornery!!!    

There have been 2 home invasions in our small town in the past week, the Sheriff thinks it is some homeless guy.  He has went into 2  homes and they were awakened with him standing in their bedrooms!!!!!!!!  I hate things like this in our peaceful little town.  I will be sleeping with my 2 attack dogs (Boston Terriers :/ ) and my huge muscle man husband (exaggerating a little bit ) and will tuck my Remington 20 gauge under the bed.   I hope they catch this freak real soon!!!!!


----------



## daisychick (Oct 15, 2011)

On a better note, I sold 14 extra chickens today for $60 and half of them were roosters so I feel a sigh of relief.   I didn't want to have to feed the misfit bunch over the winter.


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 15, 2011)

Glad you were able to sell some chickens and get rid of extra roos in the process.  Our BR roo, may end up gone if he can't stop bullying the hens. The chickens aren't laying age yet, but I have caught him many times beating up on the hens. We only have 8 chickens and 2 of those are roos. I actually had the BR roo sold about a month ago, but DH changed his mind about it.  The EE roo is prettier and I know I don't need 2 roos with only 6 hens (though I plan to try to hatch some eggs this spring) so one of the roos will likely end up having to be rehomed and if BR roo (which my DS named Blackbeard) doesn't straighten up he will be finding a new home.

Hopefully you can find a new home for your mini donkey.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 16, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> On a better note, I sold 14 extra chickens today for $60 and half of them were roosters so I feel a sigh of relief.   I didn't want to have to feed the misfit bunch over the winter.


Had someone try and steal my truck a few years ago...he ended up leaving in an ambulance one I let the dogs on him.  Its a farm criminals don't you think we have guard animals and will shoot you just to brake the boredom.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 16, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> On a better note, I sold 14 extra chickens today for $60 and half of them were roosters so I feel a sigh of relief.   I didn't want to have to feed the misfit bunch over the winter.


Thats good.
Had a few attempted break in on the farm but all were on the truck and none successful.  One criminal ended up leaving in an ambulance with several bite injuries.  Don't they know farms have guard animals or at least a farmer willing to use a gun to brake the boredom.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 16, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Still trying to rehome the donkey.  She almost killed one of my Black Copper Marans hens today.   Why must she be so ornery!!!
> 
> There have been 2 home invasions in our small town in the past week, the Sheriff thinks it is some homeless guy.  He has went into 2  homes and they were awakened with him standing in their bedrooms!!!!!!!!  I hate things like this in our peaceful little town.  I will be sleeping with my 2 attack dogs (Boston Terriers :/ ) and my huge muscle man husband (exaggerating a little bit ) and will tuck my Remington 20 gauge under the bed.   I hope they catch this freak real soon!!!!!


Hope they find this guy soon.  Unfortunately its the sign of the times.  We have many homeless walking around here.  Shame! 

But it would be a sorry day if one finds his/her way into my house.  Between Jake, our 9mm and 22 that are ready... Always be prepared.


----------



## elevan (Oct 16, 2011)

When I lived in the city, one night my DH was working third shift and I decided to sleep downstairs on the couch...I heard someone trying to jimmy the front door.  Our 2 dogs ran barking to the door viciously while I peaked out the window to see someone running away.  I freaked out and called the police who were there within a few minutes.  Scared the crap outta me.


----------



## daisychick (Oct 16, 2011)

This guy has broke into 2 houses and he has targeted women home alone.  He walks into their bedroom while they are sleeping and wakes them up!!!  He has had a knife both times.  He hit the first one and then got scared off by a car driving by, then the second lady got a phone call and tried to answer it and it scared him off.    So even though I feel pretty safe in my house, I still didn't sleep very well last night.  The thought of someone coming into my bedroom while I am sleeping just freaks me out.  They still haven't caught the guy.


----------



## elevan (Oct 16, 2011)

It sounds like he's practicing...gearing up his nerve to do what he intends to do.  I hope that they do catch him before he follows through.


----------



## daisychick (Oct 16, 2011)

Here are some new pics of my Nubian girls.  They are 5 months old now.  They got to come in the back yard and have some supervised snacking.  I had to keep them on lead ropes because they thought all my flowers looked mighty tasty!   

Stella






Luna


----------



## daisychick (Oct 16, 2011)

We all went down to the river today and enjoyed a beautiful fall day.  The boys caught fish and I caught these:


----------



## daisychick (Oct 23, 2011)

Exciting Bronco game today.  Finally a win!      Ok now I have to go outside and rake leaves and pick up 100000 walnuts.    80 degrees today and then a high of 32 predicted for Wed.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 23, 2011)

Beautiful pictures!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 23, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> We all went down to the river today and enjoyed a beautiful fall day.  The boys caught fish and I caught these:
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4775_fall2011.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4775_2fall20011.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4775_3fall2011.jpg


I WANT to live near that stream.


----------



## daisychick (Oct 23, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> I WANT to live near that stream.


That my friend is the Arkansas River, amazing trout fishing and I live within walking distance of it.      Further upstream there are some of the biggest white water rapids where a lot of world class rafting takes place.


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 24, 2011)

It is beautiful!


----------



## daisychick (Nov 7, 2011)

My Nubian girls are getting sooooo fluffy with all the snow we have had already.  I am glad to see that their winter coats came in nicely for them.   They are getting taller by the day.   We are set for our Third snowstorm tonight,  it hasn't snowed so much this early in years.   I am loving it!  I love SNOW!!!   I think I have a buyer for the mini donkey.      I hate to see her go, but she is a danger to all the other farm animals around here with her chasing and stomping and biting on things smaller than her.


----------



## daisychick (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh and I have new neighbors down the street and they have goats!    That makes 3 people in our area.  I think they have Nubians too because I hear them crying for their breakfast and guess what they are louder than mine so the neighbors can't blame me.


----------



## elevan (Nov 7, 2011)

Where's the snow pics?  


Yay for more goat neighbors!


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 8, 2011)

Jealous!  LOVE Snow.

Glad to hear you have a buyer for your mini-donkey.  Good Luck. 

Also glad to hear you have neighbors with louder goats than you.


----------



## daisychick (Nov 9, 2011)

Well.......she is gone.     
Rosanna is on her way to her new home.   I hope she has a happy life and enjoys her new place.   They have a gelded mini jack, so she will have a boyfriend which makes it a little easier on me.   I hate to see animals go, but it is for the best.   Now the goats can go in the pasture and the ducks too and not have to run for their lives in fear of the attack donkey.   I will miss her cute little furry face and her brays for food in the mornings. .........sigh.   I wish I had 100 acres and could keep them all.


----------



## daisychick (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah!!  My boys have finally decided (after maybe a little begging from mom) to take a couple Market goats in 4H !!!!  Which means I get to play with adorable Boer wethers sometime in March.   I already have 3 reserved when they are born.  They are due in Jan.  

E.T.A.   Ughhhh I think they are changing their minds.    They just don't love goats like I do.   They saw way to many other projects they wanted to do at first 4H meeting.    I still have a little time to change their minds again, so we will see.   :/


----------



## 77Herford (Nov 18, 2011)

There needs to be a 4H for adults.  This forum could fill the ranks, lol.  Love your journal.


----------



## elevan (Nov 18, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> There needs to be a 4H for adults.  This forum could fill the ranks, lol.




But true indeed.

OOOOHHHHH!!!!  Too bad that's a physical, real world suggestion and not a forum suggestion or you would have just stepped into a volunteer role


----------



## 77Herford (Nov 18, 2011)

Ha ha, I know.


----------



## daisychick (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh if only there were 4H for adults.  This year I would take meat goats, dairy goats, maybe a steer,  I would show chickens and ducks.   I LOVED showing my animals.   Awwwwww the good old days.


----------



## 77Herford (Nov 18, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Oh if only there were 4H for adults.  This year I would take meat goats, dairy goats, maybe a steer,  I would show chickens and ducks.   I LOVED showing my animals.   Awwwwww the good old days.


Your too cute sometimes, lol.


----------



## MenagerieMama (Nov 18, 2011)

I love your journal Chandra!!!


----------



## daisychick (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeah I have readers.      I will try to add entries to my journal more often.


----------



## daisychick (Nov 18, 2011)

Ok I'm adding an entry    I am debating on selling the ducks or not.   I am not sure why I have them???  I don't like the taste of the eggs and I don't ever ever have time to bake with the eggs.    The ducks are beautiful and cute but I feed them for nothing.   Trying to thin out things a little so I can make it seem ok to get more goats.       If I make good "reasons" then I allow myself to get things.


----------



## daisychick (Nov 18, 2011)

MenagerieMama said:
			
		

> I love your journal Chandra!!!


I think you should make one!  Make a journal!!! Make a journal!!  I need stuff to read, make a journal!!   :bun


----------



## MenagerieMama (Nov 18, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Ok I'm adding an entry  *I am debating on selling the ducks or not.   I am not sure why I have them???  I don't like the taste of the eggs and I don't ever ever have time to bake with the eggs. *   The ducks are beautiful and cute but I feed them for nothing.   Trying to thin out things a little so I can make it seem ok to get more goats.       If I make good "reasons" then I allow myself to get things.


Do you read my thoughts???  I have a flock of 15 and they eat $40+  worth of feed every week.  I get 2 eggs a day (right now) that I don't eat, don't sell, and don't craft with.  The eggs do get scrambled up and fed to the chickens.  The ducks take up a huge amount of space, and no grass grows where they go.  We have Saxony and Welsh Harlequins that I wanted to breed and show, and a few McMurray delights (Rouens, Runners, and a Blue Swedish).  The 2 Rouens lay a green egg, all the rest lay a creamy white.  I've been thinking of whiddling it down to 5 ducks and merging them with the chickens in the layer pen.  By doing this, the goats can have a pen of their own.  

I just put my deposit down on my 3 does and will be working on building a shed for them this weekend.  Woot!


----------



## daisychick (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes!  I can't stand the amount of feed my ducks eat,  I only have 5 and I am not sure I want them in with the chickens because of the mess they make with the water.   I don't have any male ducks so no fertile eggs,  and I do feed the eggs to the dogs, or chickens, but I am just not sure of the purpose of my ducks.  I could stick weanling goats in their pen so I would love to clean out the duck pen.   I still may keep 2 just for the heck of it, but really why do I have them??


----------



## daisychick (Nov 18, 2011)

Wanted to add:   If I had lots of land then of course I would have ducks, but on limited land (less than 2 acres) I have to pick and choose which animals I have room for.


----------



## 77Herford (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeah, I guess if you aren't using them for anything other than cuteness, then selling them should be fine.


----------



## MenagerieMama (Nov 18, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Wanted to add:   If I had lots of land then of course I would have ducks, but on limited land (less than 2 acres) I have to pick and choose which animals I have room for.


There lies the crux.  It requires creative planning to be able to do/have everything we want.  I have under 1 acre!!!  There was a great article in Mother Earth News a few months ago...homesteading on 1 acre...it was exactly what I've been trying to achieve.  Complete with a housecow and her calf, cold boxes, goats, lots of raised beds, and of course chickens.


----------



## daisychick (Nov 18, 2011)

I will have to go see if I can read that article online.  I would eat the ducks, but it seems to be a waste since they just started laying.  I am hoping I can find someone who actually likes duck eggs and then I would feel good about re-homing them.


----------



## daisychick (Nov 19, 2011)

I live in a 20 year old house, I know it's not as old as a lot of people's houses, but our master bedroom is OLD, original stuff that was put there 20 years ago!   We are far from rich, so we slowly but surely fix and update things around here.   We have re-done every floor in this house except our bedroom.   The carpet used to be a light light tan ( basically off white).  So then add 20 years of puppies who have accidents, farm boots covered in well you know, raising 2 boys, etc. etc. etc.  After tons of carpet shampoos, it is still ummmmmm not a good color anymore.   YUCK!!!!  I hate walking on it.   I use throw rugs to make an escape from the bathroom to the hallway.   Kinda like lily pads.       So DH and I are just sitting here Friday and we decide this is the weekend we tear that crap out!   

So all Friday evening after work I spent clearing the contents of my room and putting it into the living room.  Now our living room looks like an episode of "Hoarders".       So carpet is torn out!!  YES!!!!!   I spent all morning painting the walls so it will all be nice and clean and fresh.   DH is currently putting in my new hardwood floor.    WHOOOOOHOOOOOOO!    Then we put up trim, and re-load the room!   It has been a long time coming.   So I didn't get a lot done outside today.


----------



## daisychick (Nov 19, 2011)

Sold the ducks today, to a really nice guy just down the street who has 3 drakes that needed some girlfriends.     Who knew that they would stay so close to home.   He said I can come get some eggs if I ever need any(and they will be fertile if I ever feel the need to incubate some    ).   I love happy endings.      I wonder how much feed I am going to save next week without those little piggies scarfing it down???


----------



## MenagerieMama (Nov 19, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I live in a 20 year old house, I know it's not as old as a lot of people's houses, but our master bedroom is OLD, original stuff that was put there 20 years ago!   We are far from rich, so we slowly but surely fix and update things around here.   We have re-done every floor in this house except our bedroom.   The carpet used to be a light light tan ( basically off white).  So then add 20 years of puppies who have accidents, farm boots covered in well you know, raising 2 boys, etc. etc. etc.  After tons of carpet shampoos, it is still ummmmmm not a good color anymore.   YUCK!!!!  I hate walking on it.   I use throw rugs to make an escape from the bathroom to the hallway.   Kinda like lily pads.       So DH and I are just sitting here Friday and we decide this is the weekend we tear that crap out!
> 
> So all Friday evening after work I spent clearing the contents of my room and putting it into the living room.  Now our living room looks like an episode of "Hoarders".       So carpet is torn out!!  YES!!!!!   I spent all morning painting the walls so it will all be nice and clean and fresh.   DH is currently putting in my new hardwood floor.    WHOOOOOHOOOOOOO!    Then we put up trim, and re-load the room!   It has been a long time coming.   So I didn't get a lot done outside today.


That is a lot of work!  Good job!  What color/wood did you decide on for your hardwood floors?  I love changing out a room and getting a fresh perspective on it.  I moved around a ton as a kid, so I need change (think rearranging furniture and lots of different painting adventures) to feel normal and keep boredom at bay.  Our house is 150+ years old and the new addition was done in the 50's.  We have a TON to do to this house...all on a shoe string budget.


----------



## MenagerieMama (Nov 19, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Sold the ducks today, to a really nice guy just down the street who has 3 drakes that needed some girlfriends.     Who knew that they would stay so close to home.   He said I can come get some eggs if I ever need any(and they will be fertile if I ever feel the need to incubate some    ).   I love happy endings.      I wonder how much feed I am going to save next week without those little piggies scarfing it down???


You didn't waste any time!  That's great that you could find a good home for them so quickly.


----------



## daisychick (Nov 19, 2011)

The room is done!!  Well except moving my "hoard" of crap back into the room.   DH and I are soooooo tired of working on it today, that we just moved the bed back in and the rest can wait until tomorrow.    We painted the walls a dark tanish lavendurish greyish color.    No seriously you can't tell what color it is because the lights make it look different every time.   The floor is just regular oak color.   My plan is to decorate with dark rod iron fixtures and dark brown bedding.  It will look so good against the walls.    I CAN WALK ON MY FLOOR BAREFOOT AND NOT BE AFRAID OF MYSTERY FUNGUS!!


----------



## 77Herford (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## daisychick (Nov 22, 2011)

Ughhhhhh!  Whose smart idea was it to completely gut a master bedroom the week of Thanksgiving????   I can't even see the top of my table because I still have sooooo much stuff to go through and get put away!  I must find the table, I must find the table.     I have to serve a lovely dinner on Thursday.   Maybe if I got off of the freakin internet I could get more done.


----------



## elevan (Nov 22, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Ughhhhhh!  Whose smart idea was it to completely gut a master bedroom the week of Thanksgiving????   I can't even see the top of my table because I still have sooooo much stuff to go through and get put away!  I must find the table, I must find the table.     I have to serve a lovely dinner on Thursday.   Maybe if I got off of the freakin internet I could get more done.


----------



## daisychick (Nov 22, 2011)

I did make some progress today on cleaning up my mess, but yep you guessed it I am STILL ONLINE READING ON BYH!      On a really good note, I found out that none of my daycare families need me tomorrow sooooooooo I get a 5 DAY WEEKEND!!!!!!!!   WHOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO!   That never happens.


----------



## daisychick (Nov 22, 2011)

I am having severe baby critter envy and I keep looking for pregnant goats.  I found 2!   One is a nigerian dwarf due any time and one is a nubian due Jan/Feb.  Both are registered so now I have to pick one........oh the struggles I am having with this.


----------



## 77Herford (Nov 22, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I am having severe baby critter envy and I keep looking for pregnant goats.  I found 2!   One is a nigerian dwarf due any time and one is a nubian due Jan/Feb.  Both are registered so now I have to pick one........oh the struggles I am having with this.


Nubian, Nubian.

Oh, and the image of you with just a T-Shirt a muck boots, oh to be your neighbor, lol.


----------



## MenagerieMama (Nov 23, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I am having severe baby critter envy and I keep looking for pregnant goats.  I found 2!   One is a nigerian dwarf due any time and one is a nubian due Jan/Feb.  Both are registered so now I have to pick one........oh the struggles I am having with this.


I am a sucker for Nigerian Dwarf goats!  Go for the ND!!!


----------



## 77Herford (Nov 23, 2011)

Don't fold to the mini's, go big or go home.   Gobble Gobble


----------



## elevan (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving Daisychick


----------



## daisychick (Nov 24, 2011)

Had a great day off yesterday.  I got a lot of cleaning done and made pumpkin cheese cake for the big Turkey Day!  I also walked the whole fence line in the pasture with the goats, it was so nice out.  I love how friendly the nubians have turned out to be, they follow me everywhere.   

I have my 20 pound turkey in the oven, cranberries simmering on the stove,  ahhhhh the smells are already making me hungry.   

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!


----------



## 77Herford (Nov 24, 2011)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 24, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Had a great day off yesterday.  I got a lot of cleaning done and made pumpkin cheese cake for the big Turkey Day!  I also walked the whole fence line in the pasture with the goats, it was so nice out.  I love how friendly the nubians have turned out to be, they follow me everywhere.
> 
> I have my 20 pound turkey in the oven, cranberries simmering on the stove,  ahhhhh the smells are already making me hungry.
> 
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!


same here , I just don't know how much the turkey weighs .. I'm not cooking it .  ( another family member took the job !)


----------



## daisychick (Nov 25, 2011)

Spent the day fixing fence and making sure it is goat proof so the girls can enjoy the pasture with the horse.  NEW neighbors down the road have dogs that came right up to my fence line, I hope they don't become a problem.  :/  Sometimes I wish I had a LGD that would take care of them but not sure it would work on such a small "farm".  Made turkey noodle soup for dinner.   YUM!   Hung a few Christmas lights on the house today too.


----------



## 77Herford (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Nov 26, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Spent the day fixing fence and making sure it is goat proof so the girls can enjoy the pasture with the horse.  NEW neighbors down the road have dogs that came right up to my fence line, I hope they don't become a problem.  :/  Sometimes I wish I had a LGD that would take care of them but not sure it would work on such a small "farm".  Made turkey noodle soup for dinner.   YUM!   Hung a few Christmas lights on the house today too.


I'd be having a talk with those new neighbors right away to make sure that they know your expectations (keep their dogs contained) and your rights should they cause a problem.


----------



## MenagerieMama (Nov 28, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> daisychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2!  I have zero tolerance for any wandering dogs into our property.  I had to call the police on my neighbors after 3 years of nicely telling them to keep their dogs off my property.  It actually took 2 calls, but they now put those dogs on leads when they let them out.  You have a right to protect your property, and elevan hit it on the head...better to be proactive and mention this to the neighbors than wait for something bad to happen.


----------



## 77Herford (Nov 28, 2011)

Yup to this.  The Boder Collies on my farm haven't returned and I was reassured by their owners that they put up a higher fence.  You have every right to protect your lovely flock.


----------



## MenagerieMama (Dec 2, 2011)

I love that new avatar pic!!!


----------



## daisychick (Dec 2, 2011)

MenagerieMama said:
			
		

> I love that new avatar pic!!!


That is my very spoiled youngest Boston Terrier, she is like the terrible 2 year old little girl I never had.  She keeps me on my toes and is a real handful but we Love her.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 3, 2011)

Love the new avatar.  She is sweet.  Love those little dogs.  They have LOTS of energy.  No wonder she is keeping you on your toes.  

K


----------



## daisychick (Dec 22, 2011)

Haven't posted in a while, been sooooooooooooo busy with work and life.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Let's see, I will try to catch everyone up.   Critters are good, my nubian doelings are getting big and are nice and furry for winter, my chickens are still chickens, the horse is still the same.   I did hatch out a batch of chicks last week just for the heck of it.   My DH is officially unemployed so I have been stressed and watching a few extra kids to make extra money.   It will all be ok, just not a good month to be tight on the budget.   Only bought Christmas presents for the boys, because they are really all that matters when it comes to fun things to open on Christmas morning.   It has been snowing like crazy around here for the whole week!  I LOVE SNOW!!!   I Love the cold and I don't mind doing chores in this weather at all, in fact I really enjoy it.   It is still snowing out there right now.   I LOVE SNOW, the end.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hope things go better int he New Year but it sounds like you have a handle on it.  Send some of that snow our direction!!!


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## daisychick (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone!  

 I am busy making rolls to go with the yummy prime rib roast Christmas dinner tomorrow!     Love me some beef.     My kids are laying around the tree checking out presents and planning their strategies for opening gifts in the morning.   I love to see a 14 and a 12 year old still acting like the cute little boys with Christmas excitement.    

My husband is excited to open his "fancy socks".     It is a fun tradition we have that once a year I go all out and spend ridiculous amounts like sometimes $10 a pair for socks for us all.  I usually just buy plain old white socks in the bargain bags, like 6 pair for $6 the rest of the year.   "Fancy Socks" are sometimes nice thick warm boot socks with the thick heel and toes that are like walking on clouds when you wear them, or nice soft wool socks from Cabellas that are sometimes over $10 a pair, or any other out of the norm socks I can find.    I buy myself a few pairs too and wrap them all.  Then on Christmas we open our "Fancy Socks" and wear them all day.    It is funny to see everyone get excited to see what socks I found for us each year.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas !!! LOve the socks thing ...


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 24, 2011)

DaisyChick!

Totally understand the unemployement issue. We have had to tighten purse strings because of it before. Love the "Fancy Sock" tradition idea!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## 77Herford (Dec 25, 2011)

Happy Holiday's


----------



## daisychick (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you Daisychick for your Christmas Wish. 

Hoping you and yours had a Wonderful Christmas.

Wishing you and yours a Happy, Healthy and Prosperous New Year.

K


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you for my cute message. I hope that you had a wonderful Christmas. Have a safe New Year.


----------



## daisychick (Jan 4, 2012)

I have been so busy with reading and doing other stuff on BYH that I forget to update this journal.   

I am excited!  I just put 2 reservations on 2 registered Kinder doelings (they aren't even born yet).  They are due April 1!   I have finally decided which way I want to go with my goats.   I want to start a small Kinder herd.   I plan on keeping  extra wethers for our own meat and selling other kids in the future.  Then I will have a true dual-purpose breed and can get the milk I want for making cheeses and meat too.   Now I just have to contain myself as I wait for April to get here!!        I also will have my 2 Nubian does that I can breed to either a pygmy for some 1st gen. Kinders or to a Boer buck to get some meaty kids.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 4, 2012)

CONGRATS!!! I keep forgetting my weightloss journal 
I am so happy that you are getting more goats I don't know if I could wait until April.

I am off to report my food and my day today


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 5, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I have been so busy with reading and doing other stuff on BYH that I forget to update this journal.
> 
> I am excited!  I just put 2 reservations on 2 registered Kinder doelings (they aren't even born yet).  They are due April 1!   I have finally decided which way I want to go with my goats.   I want to start a small Kinder herd.   I plan on keeping  extra wethers for our own meat and selling other kids in the future.  Then I will have a true dual-purpose breed and can get the milk I want for making cheeses and meat too.   Now I just have to contain myself as I wait for April to get here!!        I also will have my 2 Nubian does that I can breed to either a pygmy for some 1st gen. Kinders or to a Boer buck to get some meaty kids.


Congratulations on the pending Kinder doelings!  Now I can't wait to April.  Look forward to celebrating with you when you finally get them.  

K


----------



## daisychick (Jan 5, 2012)

K, I really really hope she has all girls.       If she doesn't have any doelings, I will for sure come home with a buckling.   So you get to anxiously wait until April with me to see the Kinder kid cuteness.


----------



## daisychick (Jan 8, 2012)

Go Broncos!!!!!!!  I sure hope we win today.


----------



## daisychick (Jan 8, 2012)

Broncos won!       Bring on the Patriots now.    That was the best Bronco game I have watched in a really long time.  I sure hope some of you got to see the game, it was amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## daisychick (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow!  It's been 22 days since I posted anything in this journal!   
So let's catch up with what is new around here.   I bought 25 "slow broiler" chicks and they are growing good.  They should be ready to process the middle of March.   We processed all 7 of our guineas because they were LOUD and picked on all of the chickens to the point of drawing blood and I didn't want to get picking started.   Roasted 2 of them and they were yummy!!  

I stuck my Nigerian Dwarf buck in with my Nubian does and am hoping they are bred by now.  So in June I should have some mini nubian babies!    Kind of worried about having Summer births, but sure wasn't going to wait all the way until fall to breed these girls.   I WANT TO MILK!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 30, 2012)

Milk glorious mILK!!!!!  Can I have some mini nubians????


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 30, 2012)

Hoping they are bred.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 30, 2012)

for Mini Nubians.


----------



## wannacow (Feb 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!  (found your journal    )


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 3, 2012)

YAY for chickens and mini nubians, you need to post at least once a week I can't say daily since most times I don't post daily. 

How are things going? I want my 75 degree weather back, it is currently raining   I HATE MUD


----------



## daisychick (Feb 3, 2012)

We have a tiny little bit of snow, I really wanted more.  Everyone around us got almost a foot of snow.  DH got a snowday from work because the job site is in the foot of snow area.  My boys were bummed they had to go to school.   I'm taking hunter safety class tonight with my boys so that should be fun.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 3, 2012)

Happy BIRTHDAY!!!!! To you.....................


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 3, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> We have a tiny little bit of snow, I really wanted more.  Everyone around us got almost a foot of snow.  DH got a snowday from work because the job site is in the foot of snow area.  My boys were bummed they had to go to school.   I'm taking hunter safety class tonight with my boys so that should be fun.


Tell them it is friday, A asked to be checked out early.  kids.


----------



## daisychick (Feb 3, 2012)

Want to know a funny story about my B-day???  Well too bad I'm going to tell you anyway.   For most of the past year I thought I was 37 when I was actually 36.     So today I am actually 37......for real.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 3, 2012)

Hunter safety classes, is exciting. Here in VA, the kids can hunt as early as you let them as long as there is a properly licensed adult with them, at least in our county. My son got his first deer by himself at 8 years old, but I have heard of kids   hunting as young as 4 or 5. 

He got his 2nd deer this year. At this point of our lives we aren't big hunters, but because of my son, my husband has been forced back into it. 

He didn't get any squirrels this year, but got 3 last year, and he has been doing some dove hunting on his own this year. The first two he got my husband showed him how to process them and then the next couple he got he was able to do it on his own. He was quite proud of himself and we then cooked them for a side dish for supper. 

I believe at 16 they have to take hunter safety.  

I hope you all enjoy your class this evening. I am sure the boys are really looking forward to it.


----------



## daisychick (Feb 3, 2012)

My boys want to do shooting sports in 4H so they are required to take hunter safety before competing.  My 12 year old wants to do .22 target competition and my 14 year old is going to do the re-curve bow.   My youngest is excited because as soon as he passes hunter safety they give him his small game license for $1.   And then he can also get deer, elk, etc.  tags too.  My oldest just wants to compete in target shooting and is not the "hunter type".   I am taking it with them because I just have never taken it even though my entire family hunts.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 3, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Want to know a funny story about my B-day???  Well too bad I'm going to tell you an yway.   For most of the past year I thought I was 37 when I was actually 36.     So today I am actually 37......for real.


I do that too
HAPPY BIRTHDAY have an AWESOME day


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P90dKxlsUJo&feature=related


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 3, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAISY


----------



## daisychick (Feb 10, 2012)

Another busy crazy week has flown by here.   One more round of Hunter Safety classes tonight.  Youngest son has a dance at school tonight after class and then oldest son has repelling training Saturday morning on some cliffs near here.   Not excited about the repelling because I am an overprotective worry wort mommy!!!!   He joined a caving club and they have to practice for a few caves they will be touring in the near future.  I like the caving part but not liking the hanging off of a 50 ft cliff on a little tine rope part.


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 10, 2012)

Busy momma...enjoy and try not to worry so much.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 10, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Another busy crazy week has flown by here.   One more round of Hunter Safety classes tonight.  Youngest son has a dance at school tonight after class and then oldest son has repelling training Saturday morning on some cliffs near here.   Not excited about the repelling because I am an overprotective worry wort mommy!!!!   He joined a caving club and they have to practice for a few caves they will be touring in the near future.  I like the caving part but not liking the hanging off of a 50 ft cliff on a little tine rope part.


 sounds like they are having fun


----------



## daisychick (Feb 11, 2012)

The boys and I are done with our Hunter Safety class.  It was 14 hours of classroom work and then an hour at the shooting range.  We all 3 aced the test and seriously missed ZERO on the written test!      WE all three did awesome on our shooting test too.   I now have 3 legal hunters at my house.   My 12 year old is already itching for a hunting trip.   My DH doesn't hunt but will go along with us.  So I guess we will be planning for deer season this fall.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 11, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> The boys and I are done with our Hunter Safety class.  It was 14 hours of classroom work and then an hour at the shooting range.  We all 3 aced the test and seriously missed ZERO on the written test!      WE all three did awesome on our shooting test too.   I now have 3 legal hunters at my house.   My 12 year old is already itching for a hunting trip.   My DH doesn't hunt but will go along with us.  So I guess we will be planning for deer season this fall.


there is always squirrel hunting or turkey hunting this spring


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 11, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> The boys and I are done with our Hunter Safety class.  It was 14 hours of classroom work and then an hour at the shooting range.  We all 3 aced the test and seriously missed ZERO on the written test!      WE all three did awesome on our shooting test too.   I now have 3 legal hunters at my house.   My 12 year old is already itching for a hunting trip.   My DH doesn't hunt but will go along with us.  So I guess we will be planning for deer season this fall.


Of course you have some of the greatest landscapes in the country to hunt in...grumble, but we Iowans still have the best White tail bucks.


----------



## daisychick (Feb 12, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Of course you have some of the greatest landscapes in the country to hunt in...grumble, but we Iowans still have the best White tail bucks.


Yep, Iowa does have nice white tails,  My husband's dad has lived in Iowa his whole life and has a few nice white tail bucks mounted and hanging on his living room wall.


----------



## daisychick (Feb 12, 2012)

Making green chile and homemade tortillas today.  My house smells..mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....so good!  Tried to take pics of the goats today but they wouldn't stay out of my face so I gave up.  Too cold, 10 degrees, to fight with them today.    I think I got one picture of a goat nose.  

Here is a pic of Gunner's nose, Stella's nose making it's way into the shot, and Luna's back on it's way too.


----------



## daisychick (Feb 12, 2012)

Found this picture of Gunner showing off his tricks.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

HANDSOME BUCK! Boy, he's a NICE BOY!!!!


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah, Gunner is a great looker.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 12, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Yeah, Gunner is a great looker.


X2


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow, he is one handsome guy.


----------



## daisychick (Feb 16, 2012)

Waiting is such a hard thing!!!!!   I emailed the owner and checked on the momma Kinder doe that I have 2 babies reserved from and she is still fat and happy.  She is due April 1........which is.........about 44 days from today.   Oh please let her have 2 does for me.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 16, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Waiting is such a hard thing!!!!!   I emailed the owner and checked on the momma Kinder doe that I have 2 babies reserved from and she is still fat and happy.  She is due April 1........which is.........about 44 days from today.   Oh please let her have 2 does for me.


I know. Waiting. Goats can make it seem like FOREVER! Well be glad she's not on your farm or you'd be checking 24/7


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 20, 2012)

If you don't mind me asking, what is the name of the breeder your getting them from?

I've talked to jan in NM and if I remember right I think the breeder your getting your goats from got hers from jan. So I'm sure you'll get some nice looking ones.  *jealous*

I'm going crazy waiting too. I'll be sure to post lots of pictures of my kinder babies to hold you over until you get yours.


----------



## daisychick (Feb 20, 2012)

KinderKorner said:
			
		

> If you don't mind me asking, what is the name of the breeder your getting them from?
> 
> I've talked to jan in NM and if I remember right I think the breeder your getting your goats from got hers from jan. So I'm sure you'll get some nice looking ones.  *jealous*
> 
> I'm going crazy waiting too. I'll be sure to post lots of pictures of my kinder babies to hold you over until you get yours.


I am getting 2 does (if of course the momma has does for me) from a lady who just has one doe from Covenant Ranch in Kansas.  The doe is bred to one of their bucks.   I have talked to the other lady that  has 2 bred does from Jan in New Mexico and she isn't sure she is selling any.       But trust me I keep in touch with her and I will keep bugging her to at least sell one to me.       I have also been bugging Jan and if she has any for sale in April I may just have to drive down there and get one or two if the other Colorado does don't have any doelings for me.   I just want to have about 4 does and 1 nice buck and it is driving me crazy not having any.      I can't wait to see the pics of your babies!!


----------



## daisychick (Feb 23, 2012)

The wind blew all day yesterday, the day before yesterday and all night last night.       I'm talking crazy wind that sounds like it is going to lift the roof off of the house.   Woke up this morning to more wind and now it is snowing sideways too.   I will take the snow any day but the wind can go away NOW.     I let all the dogs in the house because they were staring at me through the back door with their ears blowing straight up and they had the saddest puppy dog eyes ever.    So I now have 3 dogs and 8 kids running rampant through the house, going to be a busy day.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 23, 2012)

Wind is my least favorite, I don't mind the cold or the snow.  Sounds like it is a good day to make crafts. 

Have you used any of the printables off of Makinglearningfun.com  I love that website.


----------



## daisychick (Feb 24, 2012)

I had a really exciting night.   I went to help my friend with her goat's first kidding.   The babies are Gunner's first babies!    Here is a thread all about it.

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=17419



It really makes me want my girls to be ready to kid right now!   Goat babies are addicting!


----------



## daisychick (Feb 25, 2012)

My Husband went over with me to my friends house while I did her chores for her.  She is out of town today and needed me to check on the new momma and babies.   So I handed DH a baby and he is in love.  I totally gave him G.A.S. !!!      He would not like me showing this picture but it is too cute not to share.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 25, 2012)

I hope it works with my wife.  I am hoping when there are babies, she may give it a try and get past the dirt and smell.  I actually love the smell of a barn.

PS - We won't tell him, just provide more pictures.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh, they match.  The baby and your DH.  Same cute little furry faces.  Same expression.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 26, 2012)

I love the picture


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 26, 2012)

Husband and goat are both very cute.


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 27, 2012)

Man when he finds out your mud...


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 27, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Husband and goat are both very cute.


X2


----------



## daisychick (Feb 28, 2012)

So I have been spending a lot of time over at my friend's house with the new Nigerian Dwarf babies and her other doe is due any day now.   I just love the breed.   So I *might* be driving somewhere after work, and *might* be bringing home a pregnant Nigerian Dwarf doe.       I really want to start my Kinder herd but I do have to wait for does to be born that we are not even sure will be does.   And the waiting is killing me and I do own a Nigerian Dwarf buck soooooooo it does all make sense in my mind.      I can still have a Kinder herd with a few mini's running around too.    How does a person pick one breed and stick to it anyways????


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 28, 2012)

Idk I have dairy standard and ND and meat goats


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 28, 2012)

They are both cute


----------



## daisychick (Feb 28, 2012)

Here is my favorite family picture from last fall.    Wanted to show off my cute guys.


----------



## daisychick (Feb 28, 2012)

So I was just about to get off work and head out to go look at a possible new goat and the phone rang.   It was the goat selling lady and she said she was having a problem.    Her daughter was in tears and didn't want her to sell the doe so she was calling me before I made a trip out there for nothing.     She said if they change their mind they would call.  So I will just be on the look out for another one that I might want.  It's not like I really "needed" another goat.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 28, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Here is my favorite family picture from last fall.    Wanted to show off my cute guys.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4775_familybw.jpg


Nice family photo!  This is actually something I need to do again. Our last family photos were done last March!


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 29, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Here is my favorite family picture from last fall.    Wanted to show off my cute guys.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4775_familybw.jpg


Looks like a very nice family.  I still love your Bucks color...I am jealous.


----------



## daisychick (Feb 29, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> I still love your Bucks color...I am jealous.


If you saw how short and tiny and cute he was you would probably not be so jealous.    But if your into small tiny bucks, his newborn son looks just like him and is for sale.


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 29, 2012)

I saw his little son and he is adorable.  I don't need anymore Bucks though.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 29, 2012)

I love the picture of the family.
sorry about the no bred doe


----------



## daisychick (Mar 5, 2012)

Stuck 30 eggs in the incubator yesterday and I have a chick order coming this week.   I am raising up some layer pullets for a friend.  I will keep them here until they are about 6 weeks old and don't need a heat lamp.   The eggs in the incubator are my darkest chocolate brown Marans eggs and my bluest Ameraucana eggs.  I have them all running together so the chicks that hatch will either be pure bred Marans, Ameraucanas or Olive Eggers!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 5, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Stuck 30 eggs in the incubator yesterday and I have a chick order coming this week.   I am raising up some layer pullets for a friend.  I will keep them here until they are about 6 weeks old and don't need a heat lamp.   The eggs in the incubator are my darkest chocolate brown Marans eggs and my bluest Ameraucana eggs.  I have them all running together so the chicks that hatch will either be pure bred Marans, Ameraucanas or Olive Eggers!


Sounds like we are on the same wave link. I too just put about 30 eggs in the bator but I will have, buff orpingtons, giant buff  Cochins, Campines bantams. My chick order will be in next week they are white orps, buff orps, red sex links, barred rocks all pullets


----------



## daisychick (Mar 6, 2012)

I can't find any focus on where I want to go with goats.    I love them all.   I would love to have a small group of nigerian dwarf goats because they sell like hot cakes around here and they are soooooo cute and I already own a reg. buck.   I want a few Nubian girls for milking because they are beautiful with their floppy ears.    I want a Kinder herd because of dual purpose goat possibilities and a medium size too.    I really should only have 5 to 6 goats on the property I have, So I just can't decide.   Part of me says have 2 of each kind and part of me says pick one breed and stick with it.     How will I ever choose.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 6, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I can't find any focus on where I want to go with goats.    I love them all.   I would love to have a small group of nigerian dwarf goats because they sell like hot cakes around here and they are soooooo cute and I already own a reg. buck.   I want a few Nubian girls for milking because they are beautiful with their floppy ears.    I want a Kinder herd because of dual purpose goat possibilities and a medium size too.    I really should only have 5 to 6 goats on the property I have, So I just can't decide.   Part of me says have 2 of each kind and part of me says pick one breed and stick with it.     How will I ever choose.


I say two of each


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 6, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> say two of each


X 2

You can never have enough goats.


----------



## elevan (Mar 6, 2012)

I say get a bigger place so you can have more goats!


----------



## daisychick (Mar 7, 2012)

I found one good one to add to my goat collection.     She was born on 1/18/12 and she has amazing bloodlines!   The breeder tried to send me current pictures but she moves around too much.  So these are the best I can get until I have her here.   Registered Nubian with Goldthwaite, Wingwood and Sunset Pines on her pedigree    She has really flashy markings!  I can pick her up in a few weeks and finish bottle feeding her or let them wean her and then pick her up.  My deposit is paid.


----------



## elevan (Mar 7, 2012)

Cute!  Congratulations.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 7, 2012)

I like the black and white Sandwich cookie look.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't think she's worthy of you....I'll take her off your hands, just to be a nice person.  

(I'm starting to sound like Redtailgal...)


----------



## daisychick (Mar 8, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I don't think she's worthy of you....I'll take her off your hands, just to be a nice person.
> 
> (I'm starting to sound like Redtailgal...)


Thanks, that means a lot coming from you.    I thought you might like her coloring and her solid colored ears.  They are selling her brother and a doeling from her dam's sister (so I guess that makes the baby her cousin) and they both have solid ears too   .


----------



## 77Herford (Mar 8, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I found one good one to add to my goat collection.     She was born on 1/18/12 and she has amazing bloodlines!   The breeder tried to send me current pictures but she moves around too much.  So these are the best I can get until I have her here.   Registered Nubian with Goldthwaite, Wingwood and Sunset Pines on her pedigree    She has really flashy markings!  I can pick her up in a few weeks and finish bottle feeding her or let them wean her and then pick her up.  My deposit is paid.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4775_dscf0010.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## daisychick (Mar 9, 2012)

My newest chicks arrived in the mail today.  I got a heavy pullet assortment and they sent me barred rocks, cinnamon queens and golden comets.  This batch I am just raising for a friend who wanted brown egg layers.  I get to have them for 6 weeks and then they are out of here.   

Going to my Great-Grandma's 100th Birthday party tomorrow!  So exciting, not something you get to do very often.


----------



## elevan (Mar 9, 2012)

A very Happy 100th Birthday to your Great Grandma!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday to your grandma.  So exciting.


----------



## daisychick (Mar 20, 2012)

SO EXCITED!   First Day of Spring!    


I love Spring!  I am starting a square foot garden this year, just to try it out.    Google it, it is pretty cool!   I bought a new nigerian dwarf doe!   I have eggs in the incubator that are due to hatch in 4 days!    It is 30 degrees today and supposed to be 75 degrees in 2 days.  I can't wait for some sort of constant temperature.   I will start my early garden about 5 weeks before Mother's Day which is our last frost date.  I am making a small hoop house to go over the top so I can start lettuce, spinach, peas etc. early.    Now if only I didn't have a full time job I could get so much more done outside.     I HAVE SPRING FEVER!


----------



## daisychick (Mar 20, 2012)

I got an email today from the lady that has the pregnant Kinder doe that I have reserved 2 babies out of.   She said the does ligaments keep coming and going and that she is showing pre- labor signs so I get all excited......until I read the rest of her email.  She goes on to say that she is leaving for a week starting this weekend and her family will keep an eye on things at her farm and she thinks the doe will kid while she is gone.       WHAT!!!  She is leaving and hoping for the best I guess.  I really hope nothing goes wrong with the birth because I was really hoping for some babies from her.  I live too far away from them and don't know them at all, or I would offer to check on the doe daily while she was gone.    Ughhhhh, I guess all I can do it hope for the best and wait until she gets back to hear if everything goes good.


----------



## daisychick (Mar 23, 2012)

Day 19 on the eggs in the incubator.  I candled all of them last night and they are all going strong!!!  My roosters have really been taking their job seriously.     Excited to see my Olive Egger creations start emerging in the next couple days.  I love hatching day!


----------



## daisychick (Mar 23, 2012)

The momma Kinder had babies this morning and she had 1 doe and 1 buck.....so........I get the doeling!!!  She is sooooooooooooooooo cute!   Oh and I might of bought a registered nigerian dwarf doe for my buck to have a girlfriend his own size.   

Picture of Kinder Doeling a few hours old.  She is the one up front.  Picture credit goes to Red Gate Farm (Danielle)


----------



## elevan (Mar 23, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## daisychick (Mar 24, 2012)

I have 2 chicks out of their shells and lots of others starting their way out!  No matter how many time I have watched them hatch, it is still so amazing to watch a chick fight it's way out of a shell.   The first 2 are Olive eggers!      I have a Black Copper Marans roo over my Wheaten Ameraucanas,  when you cross a chocolate brown egg layer with a green egg layer you get dark olive green egg layers!   I will try to find a picture of the egg colors.     It is supposed to be 80 degrees today and I plan on being outside all day!   Of course I will have to take a few breaks to press my nose against the incubator window and check on the hatch!


----------



## daisychick (Mar 24, 2012)

Here is the variety of colors I am greeted with every time I get the eggs!   


See the olive green one, that is the kind I am going for in this hatch.


----------



## RPC (Mar 24, 2012)

Those eggs look really cool. Congrats on the new kids you will be getting they are pretty cute.


----------



## elevan (Mar 24, 2012)

I get a similar variety of colors daily too.  I love having such a colorful collection basket.

Can't wait to see pics of your newest chicks!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 24, 2012)

Sort of like an Easter Egg Basket.  Now if you could get one that lays purple eggs...


----------



## elevan (Mar 24, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Sort of like an Easter Egg Basket.  *Now if you could get one that lays purple eggs...*




That's funny because B and I were talking about egg colors yesterday and he asked me what kind of chicken laid purple eggs cause he wanted to have all the colors in the basket!  LOL!


----------



## daisychick (Mar 24, 2012)

I have one hen that lays an almost pink egg, now getting purple would be cool!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 25, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I have one hen that lays an almost pink egg, now getting purple would be cool!!


Pink, that would be cool. Purple would be beautiful. If you get that, you could make some money.


----------



## daisychick (Mar 25, 2012)

I was literally outside working on stuff for the entire weekend!!!  My house is trashed!!!  But got a lot done outside.   I had just wire goat pens before and was really sick of the goats rubbing and bending the wire on one side and the horse scratching her butt on the other side and the wire just looked terrible.  Sooooo I talked DH into putting up 2X6 boards for me and then I put up new wire.  It looks so good, but took a lot of work.  We had lots of help from the goats, since the front of their pen had to be taken down to put up the new part, they were free to come and go all day.   We had goats pulling on the string line, goats opening the bag of screws, goats chewing on the pencil and losing it while we are trying to get boards leveled.  We also had chickens trying to roost on boards that weren't screwed in yet and a horse trying to sneak in the goat pen to pick up hay scraps!       It got so frustrating that we just had to give up and laugh and let them have their way with all construction tools.  

I have 17 chicks that hatched today, I am giving a few of the eggs a little more time to hatch.  Took adorable pictures but for some reason my memory card was not in the camera and I have NOTHING to show you.  I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 25, 2012)

There's just no help like 'critter' help, is there?  Our emu used to steal DH's shiny screws and nails, then go for his earring, lol.


----------



## daisychick (Apr 3, 2012)

I am behind on keeping this thing updated.   

My boys were on Spring break all last week so I was enjoying my week with them and didn't do much online.   It was 80 degrees most of last week!!!   I was outside as much as I could be.   I have my garden spot ready and seeds waiting in a basket on the table.  I built a milk stand out of PVC pipe and wood, all by myself.      I did some fence fixing and moved chicks from the brooder to their little pen in the coop.   I am ready to get them out of here.   I love chicks but when they get about 4 weeks old I am done!    I am ready to sell them, clean up the chick mess and be back to my original layer flock.  I sold all of the ones I hatched yesterday and now I just have to wait on the pullet chicks to reach 6 weeks old and they will be sold as "started pullets".  

It is snowing here today!!  80 one day and 32 the next!   And ALL of my fruit trees just bloomed last week!!      I really really hope it doesn't freeze hard tonight and kill all my hopes of fruit.        As soon as the weather gets sunny again I plan on getting my does onto the new milk stand and taking some pictures to share.   I am itching to start a kidding thread (my very first  ), even though I have about 60 more days to wait for the first one's due date.   But I think I will start one as soon as I get pics and then I can compare each week how they are progressing!


----------



## 77Herford (Apr 3, 2012)

I heard about the chance of snow and thought of you.  Denver is suppose to get as much as a foot, don't know how close you are to them but I hope you dodge that and your fruit trees make it.  You could wrap them in plastic if they are small enough.


----------



## daisychick (Apr 3, 2012)

Denver is North of us by about 2 hours and they did get some snow but not as much as about an 2 hours South of us.  Around Trinidad, Colorado they reportedly got 26 inches of snow last night!         We just got a wet slushy dusting so far but more is supposed to fall tonight.

Here are the blooms on my crab apple tree!


----------



## daisychick (Apr 4, 2012)

Woke up to more snow and ran out to touch the fruit tree blossoms to see if they froze.     They all were dripping wet so I hope they will all make it.   My plum tree is covered with blooms and I really really want to make more plum jelly, so I hope I get fruit.   It is supposed to get up to 60 degrees today.     I can't wait for the weekend to get here!!!!!   I get to go pick up my black and white nubian girl and my Kinder baby!!!!!!!    I am also itching to get my raised beds finished and my mini hoop house made so I can plant some early spring stuff like lettuce and snap peas!    I have to wait until Saturday to do all of this because I am stuck in the house watching these darn daycare kids.......unless........someone wants to volunteer to come change diapers and listen to kids bicker over who has what color of shirt on today and then I will sneak outside and play in the dirt.


----------



## elevan (Apr 4, 2012)

Take the kids out and let them play in the dirt with you


----------



## daisychick (Apr 4, 2012)

That would be a good idea.......but I have such a mixed age group that it is virtually impossible.    Trying to get a 5 month old. a 1yr old, 2 two year olds, a 3yr old, 4yr old, and a 5 yr old to stay in one general area where my garden is and not go totally insane is a really hard task.   It would look like this.     

This would be me:   

This would be them:    





















edited to add more realistic smileys   LOL!


----------



## elevan (Apr 4, 2012)

Plus the youngest among them would probably be eating dirt for a snack and I'm not sure that their parents would like that  

Wishing your day goes quickly so that you can get out in the dirt later


----------



## 77Herford (Apr 4, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Plus the youngest among them would probably be eating dirt for a snack and I'm not sure that their parents would like that
> 
> Wishing your day goes quickly so that you can get out in the dirt later


My niece would deffenently be the one eating the dirt.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 4, 2012)

We had a relative have twin boys, and when they are walking she got a 10 x 12 chain link dog kennel and set it next to her garden, so she could get gardening done. You just need a couple dog kennels and you will be all set to garden.  

I am not joking, they really put them in a dog kennel.  Yes, my husband and I thought it was very odd.


----------



## marlowmanor (Apr 4, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> We had a relative have twin boys, and when they are walking she got a 10 x 12 chain link dog kennel and set it next to her garden, so she could get gardening done. You just need a couple dog kennels and you will be all set to garden.
> 
> I am not joking, they really put them in a dog kennel.  Yes, my husband and I thought it was very odd.


That's actually a good idea! It's the same idea as fencing your yard to keep the kids out of the road just on a smaller scale. You could control where the kids were and what they play with and they would have plenty of room to explore! Plus it protects them from stray dogs getting to them too!


----------



## daisychick (Apr 4, 2012)

Just like a giant playpen.   I don't think daycare licensing would let me do that.      But I do sometimes have the kids play in the yard while I work on the other side of the fence.   But with the baby around, I really get nothing productive done.   :/


----------



## daisychick (Apr 6, 2012)

Started my kidding thread.     Still have 61 days to wait for babies but I couldn't help myself.   
Here is the link to it.   http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=18459

I made a milkstand all by myself.     I tried it out with all the girls and it was their first time on a stand so it was a little crazy.   First I had to lift their rear ends up on it because they could smell the grain and just did spazzy circles all around it tangling me in their lead ropes.    Once on it they stood perfectly still until their grain was inhaled and then they freaked out and threw themselves off of it with their heads still locked up.    I will keep practicing until we get it!  I may need to make a wooden one that is bigger for my nubian girls because they are a little rough on the PVC one.   My nigerians were great on it.   

Here is my handy work.


----------



## RPC (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice Stand I hope you have a Happy Easter


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 8, 2012)

great stand 
Happy Easter


----------



## daisychick (Apr 8, 2012)

This is what the Easter bunny brought me!  














 After a full day of driving, 6 hours to be exact.  I have my 2 new does!!!!  I have my first registered Kinder doeling and my first registered nubian doeling with lots of Goldthwaite in her blood.         I don't have a new picture of the nubian doeling, she is getting a little freaked out and I can't get her to hold still at this time.  I will try when I go check on them a little later.   The nubian girl is getting weaned so it not happy with the world.    

Here is her hind end view at the breeders house.


----------



## KinderKorner (Apr 8, 2012)

Yay! So glad you have a Kinder now!!!!



She looks like a cutie.

The nubian looks beautiful from what I can see. I love black and white goats.

Best of happiness with your new goats!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 8, 2012)

Awww, they are so cute! Congrats on your new goaties. It's always such fun to add one or more to the herd by kidding or by purchase


----------



## daisychick (Apr 9, 2012)

I did not sleep well last night.   The Kinder doeling was on mom for 2 weeks and I knew getting her on a bottle was going to be a battle.  I have been dribbling milk down the side of her throat and fighting her for 24 hours.   She didn't eat much and I was thinking of all kinds of bad things all night.  I was afraid that in the morning I would find a half starved weak kid. But...........this morning we had SUCKING SUCCESS!!!!!    She figured it out and latched on and drank down her whole bottle!   I can totally breath a sigh of relief.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 9, 2012)

Yay for sucking success!!!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 9, 2012)

pretty babies.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 9, 2012)

Congrats.  Glad the bottle feeding is going well.


----------



## 77Herford (Apr 9, 2012)

Congrats on the new Goats.  Since reading about them years ago, I've been interested in Kinders.


----------



## daisychick (Apr 9, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Congrats on the new Goats.  Since reading about them years ago, I've been interested in Kinders.


I will try to keep everyone updated on how she grows.


----------



## daisychick (Apr 13, 2012)

So Happy it is Friday!  I have 3 more hours to work and then I am free to enjoy my weekend!!  I have plans to stay home and get a lot done in the yard.  I have to get some stuff planted in my garden, clean out lots of flower beds, play with the goats, maybe take some more pregnant goat pictures, and if I have time, I suppose I will try to clean my house a little.   It is supposed to snow in the mountains and be windy and rainy here but I won't let it stop me.


----------



## daisychick (Apr 16, 2012)

I have been a garden making maniac this past weekend.   I finally got all my raised beds done!!  I promise I will get some pics really really soon.    DH made me an extra high box and I made a raised asparagus bed.  It is an experiment and I hope it works.   I also planted, my sugar snap peas, lettuces, beets, onions, carrots, swiss chard, cabbage and pak choi.  I think I have all the early spring things in.   Oh I forgot I also put in a few plants of brussel sprouts.    I am trying something new this year.  It is called "square foot gardening".   You use a grid and plant each square with a different crop.  It is really fun so far.  It is like the intensive planting where you don't use rows.   It is supposed to provide the same amount of food in 1/4 of the space and use a lot less water.   I will let everyone know how it goes.  So far I love it!!   Most of the vine crops get grown on a trellis so they don't take up all the room.


----------



## daisychick (Apr 18, 2012)

I am starting to think my nigerian dwarf doe that I bought last month is pregnant!!    The breeder was pretty sure she didn't "take" and that he noticed her in heat the week before I bought her.  But I swear her belly is getting pretty big and her udder is starting to get "squishy"!   I called him and asked if she happened to be bred what dates we were looking at.  He said she would be due June 12th if she was actually bred.   I will try to get some pics and see what the experts on here think!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 19, 2012)

Good luck, hope you have babies on the way.


----------



## daisychick (Apr 19, 2012)

Took a few pictures of what my new Square Foot garden area looks like.  It is a work in progress, but this is the start of it.  I have one box filled and a grid in place and I need to fill the other 2 square boxes.   The one at the very end is my raised asparagus bed.  







This is the filled one with some cabbage and onions and lettuce planted.  The taller small box is for carrots so they can grow deeper.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh! What a lovely garden!I wish My garden looked like that.


----------



## elevan (Apr 19, 2012)

I love that garden design!


----------



## 77Herford (Apr 19, 2012)

That is very nice and orderly, I'm impressed.  

I have to restart my garden soon if I want one this year.


----------



## daisychick (Apr 21, 2012)

Just took my 26 "slow broilers" to the processor!!!     They will be done by noon.  I am excited to taste them and have a shelf in the freezer full of chicken.  I love simmering whole chickens and making chicken pot pies, chicken noodles, chicken and rice, even whole roasted chicken, chicken in DH smoker, I can go on..........


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 21, 2012)

love your garden and keep me posted on how the slow boilers turn out


----------



## daisychick (Apr 21, 2012)

The slow broilers dressed out at 3 to 4 pounds.  They look good in their freezer bags.  The roosters all got really big and most of the hens stayed regular layer hen size.  I am fine with that because if I need a smaller dinner I will just grab a hen from the freezer.   I grew them out to the 18 week age though.  They probably could of been done at 16 weeks but I let them grow a little more.  I will let you know how they taste sometime this week as I plan to cook at least one soon!


----------



## daisychick (Apr 23, 2012)

Banded my first male goat all by myself today.   Man that was scary and I was nervous.    I got the band close to the belly and I was afraid it was too close.  :/   Every time I tried to back it away from the belly a little,  one testicle would slip back out.  So in order to keep both in I had to just do it close.   I really hope I did it right.


----------



## RPC (Apr 23, 2012)

I am sure it is alright. I understand how nervous you are. I hope it all works out well.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 26, 2012)

Banding and disbudding... those are the two things I am positively scared to do.  I am not squeemish about anything else.   I guess I just don't want to hurt my babies.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 26, 2012)

I can band without a problem, disbudding..........nope.  Cannot handle it, esp burning.  I'm a wuss and PROUD of it.


----------



## daisychick (Apr 26, 2012)

I think I could disbud but not after watching a few more done by someone else.   The banding was easy but I just wasn't sure I was doing it right.  I certainly didn't want to do a simple thing and cause a NOT SO simple to fix problem.   My friend who owns the little buckling/wether-to-be  called and said he is acting fine and everything looks good so I feel better about it now.   I will feel even better when the danglies fall off and I can see for myself that there isn't any injury to his belly area.   I am a visual person and seeing is believing to me.


----------



## daisychick (Apr 26, 2012)

I have sprouts!!!     This is the first year ever that I have been brave enough to plant 5 weeks before the frost date.   I have been reading tons of garden books and they all swear that you can put out your, cabbage, broccoli, snap peas, lettuce, swiss chard and other "cool crops" before frost dates.    I did it!!  I am the proud momma of baby lettuce, chard, peas and carrots sprouts.    Cute tiny little green babies popping through the dirt today!       

Tiny baby lettuce sprouts, this is a "spicy salad mix" 






Tiny baby Swiss Chard


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 26, 2012)

Congrats on your sprouts....


----------



## RPC (Apr 26, 2012)

Congrats on the sprouts but I must say I can not disbud. I will admit I am a wienie, I also hate needles and until Storm got sick I could not give shots either. Luckily the shots i needed to give could wait till I got someone here to do it for me. But Storm needed them right then so I gave myself a pep talk and got them done.


----------



## daisychick (Apr 30, 2012)

Got another raised bed done this weekend and lots of yard work.  Today is my oldest son's b-day and I am taking him to get his driver's permit today!      I am not old enough to have a child on the road!!    

I also stuck 9 red bourbon turkey eggs into the incubator today.  My neighbor's turkey hens just started laying and if I incubate for him I get to keep half the babies!!       I hope they hatch.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 30, 2012)

Come help me with my yard work  
 turkey babies. What is their incubation period?


----------



## daisychick (Apr 30, 2012)

Turkeys take 28 days so this is going to be a long wait.     I will candle them at day 7 and I should at least know if they are developing or not.


----------



## daisychick (May 3, 2012)

Turkey eggs are cooking along in the bator.  Does are still preggers and getting fat!!!    I finally named my 2 doe kids.   The little Kinder is named Jesse Girl and I call her Jess.   Anyone watch New Girl on TV.  This goat is funny and goofy just like the girl Jess on there so I just had to name her that.  Naming the nubian was harder because I didn't get a lot of spaces on the registration papers, the farm name of the breeder is kinda long.   So we are calling her Jazzy or Jazz for short.   I kept with the "J" name because the 2 girls are roommates and buddies now and will grow up together here.   Not to mention her coloring is pretty Jazzy!    I promise I will try to get recent pictures of them both this weekend.   I LOVE GOATS!


----------



## daisychick (May 3, 2012)

Ohhhh Ohhhhh I almost forgot!   I found a Kinder buckling that I am sending a deposit for!   He is a cutie and can come home the middle of June!   I will have a Kinder breeding pair to start my little Kinder herd!!!   SWEET!!!!


----------



## daisychick (May 6, 2012)

Here is a little picture story for you of my 2 little girls.   


Hi, my name is Jazz






My best friend Jess and I had a fun day today.  
First we played ring-a-round the rosie.





Then we tried flying across the driveway.  I have bigger ears, so I fly better.





Jess is better at playing king of the tote box.  She always gives me that look.





We had to stop playing around and try and pose for some pictures.
Dad is not good at setting up goats and Jess just gave him that look she always gives me.





I tried to stand still for my pose pictures but I am too busy to cooperate.  
Mom wanted to show you my cute spot on my right side.


----------



## Waterfall (May 7, 2012)

Those are some ears!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 7, 2012)

So Cute, Love the pink leash.


----------



## daisychick (May 7, 2012)

My first time ever making a homemade chicken pot pie!  I used the meat from our home grown broilers........yum!!!!!


----------



## elevan (May 7, 2012)

That looks yummy!


----------



## daisychick (May 7, 2012)

They were sooooo good!    I made them in the little pie tins so everyone got their own.   It was a hit and the kids ate every bite of theirs!


----------



## Roll farms (May 8, 2012)

Can I get one of those pies, please?

Look delish!  Goats are adorable, love Jazz....I'm a sucker for black paints.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 8, 2012)

Omigosh I am sooo hungry right now and I would totally do some chicken pie breakfast.  Do you deliver?


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 8, 2012)

I can only dream of having your skills with pastry.


----------



## daisychick (May 8, 2012)

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> I can only dream of having your skills with pastry.


It was actually Pilsbury that had the skills.     I bought the already made and rolled out pie crust dough.     The pot pies were actually really easy to make.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 8, 2012)

Ok now that sounds like my speed in the kitchen. Of course unless we are talking sweets.


----------



## autumnprairie (May 8, 2012)

your goats are adorable and the chicken pot pie looks yummy


----------



## SheepGirl (May 8, 2012)

Omigosh, it looks so good.  I have recently become addicted to KFC's chicken pot pies. They are like heaven. lol

Since I don't feel like making one right now, I might go and take a drive to go get one...thanks a lot!  haha


----------



## bonbean01 (May 8, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmmmm...won't let my hubby see that photo...LOLOLOL...fridge was hitting overload with left overs...have a pot of a whole bunch of stuff mixed into a ....stoup...combo of soup and stew...when my Mom did this she called it slobbermouse...hahhahahahahaha!  Just tasted it and it's actually pretty good, but not pretty.

I want one of your pot pies...looks so good ...looking for a drool smiley, but not finding it...


----------



## marlowmanor (May 8, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> mmmmmmmmmmmm...won't let my hubby see that photo...LOLOLOL...fridge was hitting overload with left overs...have a pot of a whole bunch of stuff mixed into a ....stoup...combo of soup and stew...when my Mom did this she called it slobbermouse...hahhahahahahaha!  Just tasted it and it's actually pretty good, but not pretty.
> 
> I want one of your pot pies...looks so good ...looking for a drool smiley, but not finding it...


At my house when I was growing up it was called leftover stew. We'd put whatever leftovers were in the fridge in a pot one night and make soup out of it. I've done it a couple times for my family too. Most of my leftovers end up going to the critters now though so I haven't done it in a while.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 8, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> KFC's chicken pot pies.


I must try that, sounds good...   and Daisy Chick that pie looks soooooooooo good. And with home grown broilers??


----------



## 77Herford (May 8, 2012)




----------



## daisychick (May 9, 2012)

I have heard that turkey eggs are hard to incubate so I have been worried since this is my first time trying it.    I candled the eggs last night and I had growth and wiggling little embryos in 7 out of 9 eggs!!!        The neighbor brought me over 7 more eggs and I am going to stick them under a big huge Marans hen that is sooooo grouchy and broody she needs something to do.     She bites me every time I try to get eggs and if I take her off the nest she seriously attacks my pant legs like a dog!!!!


----------



## 77Herford (May 9, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I have heard that turkey eggs are hard to incubate so I have been worried since this is my first time trying it.    I candled the eggs last night and I had growth and wiggling little embryos in 7 out of 9 eggs!!!        The neighbor brought me over 7 more eggs and I am going to stick them under a big huge Marans hen that is sooooo grouchy and broody she needs something to do.     She bites me every time I try to get eggs and if I take her off the nest she seriously attacks my pant legs like a dog!!!!


Yay, your becoming a Master Brooder.  I've heard that Goose eggs are very hard to incubate.  I've never done Turkey eggs.


----------



## autumnprairie (May 9, 2012)

good luck


----------



## elevan (May 9, 2012)




----------



## daisychick (May 11, 2012)

Mother's day weekend is always the "last frost date" for us in Colorado.   Well I have lots of stuff already growing in my garden and I was looking forward to planting the rest this weekend.   Guess what the weather is going to be like???  Highs of 40's and lows of 34 degrees.     I still might plant but I will really watch the temperature and go throw plastic over everything.....ugh!!!   My new square foot garden area looks so nice.  I will try to get pictures this weekend.   I had a fabulous idea of making an arbor out of one of my trellises and when the pole beans and snap peas grow they can fill in the arbor!!  I really hope it works because in my head it looked really cool.     I will take pics of that too and try to keep up with the progress of it if it really works.     

In other news, Luna is due to kid in 26 days!      I will also try to get her on the milk stand and take some preggers pictures of her and the others that are due shortly after her.


----------



## daisychick (May 12, 2012)

It rained all night and is cloudy and cold this morning, looks like more rain.   I always, and I mean always plant flowers and finish up the garden planting on Mother's day weekend.   It is my present to myself because it is my most favorite thing to do.  I am NOT going to let this rainy weekend stop me!   I will be planting in the rain if I have too.      I will put on my ladybug gardening mud shoes and go for it.  I am sure my family will be looking out the back window shaking their heads but a girl has to do what a girl has to do.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 12, 2012)

Do what you have to do!


----------



## daisychick (May 13, 2012)

No pictures from the weekend, too much rain to take my camera outside.     I did get seeds planted and I made a huge "self watering planter" for an experiment in growing sweet corn.  DH let me build it in his shed and he helped and it was fun.   We even filled it with dirt in the rain and I will let the dirt soak it up before I stick seeds in there.  WE had huge hail go through and I was a crazy girl covering up my tomatoes etc. with cut off milk cartons as fast as I could.  Good thing I saved a whole bunch of cartons in the shed for a "rainy day", they really were a life saver.   Nothing got damaged and everything sure got a good watering from all the rain.  We have to take it when we can get it here because as soon as July hits it will most certainly be a drought.  We always have at least one really hot and long dry spell during Summer around here.   Then the mountains start catching on fire with wildfires and it gets hazy and yuck here until Fall.  

I had a fabulous Mother's day and ate way too much high calorie food, but it was all delicious and worth it.   

Luna is due in about 24 days!


----------



## daisychick (May 16, 2012)

Sooooo I would love to let a broody hen raise a batch of turkey chicks but it seems I have a bunch of airhead broody hens.   So I had a mean broody hen that had been sitting on the nest for like 20 days, I thought to myself, ok this one might be good to sit on turkey eggs.  I gave her 6 turkey eggs and she hunkered down and sat like a champ, wouldn't let anyone tough her and never left the nest.   I go in there yesterday, which would of been day 5 on the eggs and she was in another nest sitting on air, no eggs.    The eggs in the nest were cold and it felt like she had left them all night without cover.    Sooooo I took the eggs away and put them in the incubator.    I hate doing a staggered hatch, I already have turkey eggs in there that are on day 16.    I will candle the day 5 eggs tonight and see if any of them made it through the cold.   This morning the broody was sitting on a different nest with a few gathered chicken eggs under her!!      She can't be trusted with eggs because she plays musical nest boxes too much!   This happens to me everytime I try to give a broody a chance, even if I give them a separate place they seem to give up on the nest in a week.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 16, 2012)

What time of the day do you move your broody hens off by them self?
I always move mine by them selves, but for mine anyway, I found the trick to getting them to stay on their eggs until they hatch is to move them only in the dark, after they have been asleep for a few hours! I move them into a enclosed (brooding box) that is about 2'x 2' or 2' x 3', and I keep it semi dark until the chicks hatch.
I hope you can figure out the trick to yours!
Good luck!


----------



## Mamaboid (May 16, 2012)

I also move mine at night.  I pick them up with their heads under my arm and carry them to the new place.  Right now, I have 3 and they are sitting tight.  18 eggs total so we will see how we make out.  I have two 'brooding spaces' that I move them into, provide water and feed.  They are inside a window, can see out, but get shade and they seem to thrive.  I started doing this because of the very problem you talk about.  Stupid birds would go back to the wrong nest.


----------



## daisychick (May 23, 2012)

I'm starting to get anxious and a little freaked out.  My first kids born from my does will be here soon.  I feel prepared but nervous.    I feel like I can handle the delivery just fine, I am not freaked out about that at all.   The thing I am worried about the most is that I will miss it and their will be problems and I won't be there to help.    I can only check on them a few times during the day while doing daycare.   The weekends are fine.   I wish I knew what it felt like when they "lose their ligaments", I feel and I "think" I can feel a difference, but I have nothing to compare it to.   I wish I knew what their udders look like when they get the "BOOM", I have looked at tons of pictures of the BOOM, but what will it look like on my girls.   The 3 girls are first timers so who knows if they will wait to the last minute to fill up with milk.    The first 2 could technically be due anytime from the 24th to June 8th.   They never really showed a first heat cycle so I put them in with the buck together and he stayed with them for a few months.      First time breeding so I made some mistakes.      Next time I will know to watch them cycle and only have a 2 day window on breeding dates.   I did see a lot of "action" the first week of January and then nothing for the rest of the time, so I am pretty sure of possible due date week.   I have waited patiently for this and now I am wanting things to happen, I NEED to have some babies born around here!!


----------



## redtailgal (May 23, 2012)

BABIES!  


*green with envy, I am*

 I hope all goes well with them all.  I get it........I'm nervous about my does delivering etc.  And they are not even bred yet!


----------



## elevan (May 23, 2012)




----------



## daisychick (May 23, 2012)

I really really really wish I had a cool barn cam.    I wonder how much one of those cost?  I would love to try one.    I have a baby monitor I could stick out there.   Do you think I would know by sound if anything was happening??  Anyone use just a baby monitor??


----------



## elevan (May 23, 2012)

You would be out at the barn with every little noise!


----------



## redtailgal (May 23, 2012)

Penny's has some baby monitors with a tv screen that allow you to see as well as hear...........


----------



## Symphony (May 23, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> BABIES!
> 
> 
> *green with envy, I am*
> ...


----------



## Mamaboid (May 24, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I really really really wish I had a cool barn cam.    I wonder how much one of those cost?  I would love to try one.    I have a baby monitor I could stick out there.   Do you think I would know by sound if anything was happening??  Anyone use just a baby monitor??


The one I am using is just a regular logitech camera hooked up to a laptop, with the second laptop in the house.  Camera costs anywhere from 35 to 100 dollars depending on what model you get.  If you have two laptops and one of them has a built in camera, you can place it so it looks on the goats that would work too.

Ustream is free as long as you let them play the commercials, which is a pita but doable.  

The best thing about a barn cam is that you can see every little twitch........the worst thing about a barn cam is that you can see every little twitch.....and the most fun part is that not only are you sitting up all night watching the darn thing, but a whole lot of other people are on the internet doing the same thing with you.


----------



## daisychick (May 24, 2012)

Maybe my dad would let me borrow his laptop with a camera.   I would love to keep a bunch of BYH people up all night looking for twitches.


----------



## daisychick (May 24, 2012)

Here is the succulent box I made using lots of shell fossils my DH found.






Hummingbird moth





Flower pot #1





It's almost twin, Flower pot #2





Front yard bed





Other side 





Pink columbine


----------



## daisychick (May 24, 2012)

More  


Fuzzy thyme and snapdragons and salvia






My planted bird bath.


----------



## redtailgal (May 24, 2012)

Oh my goodness!  I JUST got thru planting my birdbath full of portulaca, too!  

Love the pics!


----------



## daisychick (May 24, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Oh my goodness!  I JUST got thru planting my birdbath full of portulaca, too!
> 
> Love the pics!


How funny!   My friend across town does it too.


----------



## Roll farms (May 24, 2012)

LOVE the pics.  Verrry nice!

Now......what are the birds gonna bathe in???


----------



## daisychick (May 24, 2012)

I know, me and RTG and my friend have taken up all the usable bird baths for flower planting, poor little fellas are going to have to go else where for their water play time.


----------



## elevan (May 24, 2012)

Lovely pics.  My DH would love the succulent box as he's a huge fan of them.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 25, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## daisychick (May 28, 2012)

I have turkey poults!     7 out of the 7 fertile eggs I put in the bator hatched!!  I have 4 more in the bator that the broody hen gave up on and they aren't due until June 5th.   I have been collecting eggs from the neighbors and I may be addicted to hatching turkeys now.   

I figured out a way to get them to eat for their first few days.  Use their food as bedding!!  Then they have no choice but to eat.   Put some marbles in their water and they peck at the shiny things and end up drinking.   So far they are doing great.   Here is a picture of their cuteness.   They are purebred Bourbon Reds.


----------



## elevan (May 28, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I figured out a way to get them to eat for their first few days.  Use their food as bedding!!  Then they have no choice but to eat.   Put some marbles in their water and they peck at the shiny things and end up drinking.   So far they are doing great.   Here is a picture of their cuteness.   They are purebred Bourbon Reds.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4775_chickens_097.jpg


Now those are some great tips!

Super cute too!  We'll be doing Bourbon Reds next year.


----------



## Royd Wood (May 28, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I have turkey poults!     7 out of the 7 fertile eggs I put in the bator hatched!!  I have 4 more in the bator that the broody hen gave up on and they aren't due until June 5th.   I have been collecting eggs from the neighbors and I may be addicted to hatching turkeys now.
> 
> I figured out a way to get them to eat for their first few days.  Use their food as bedding!!  Then they have no choice but to eat.   Put some marbles in their water and they peck at the shiny things and end up drinking.   So far they are doing great.   Here is a picture of their cuteness.   They are purebred Bourbon Reds.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4775_chickens_097.jpg


Great job Daisy - turkeys are pretty dumb thats for sure. I snugly fit cardboard over the shavings bed in the brooder and scatter feed on the cardboard then remove it a few days later.
They die fairly quick with a crop full of shavings. I do like the marbles idea


----------



## daisychick (May 31, 2012)

I may own some relation to RTG's Socrates.       Luna is on day 144 gestation and is silly as ever.  She was feeling so goofy tonight she kept being a ham and flopping her ears and just being her crazy self.   Don't worry there is nothing wrong with her, she does this all the time when I talk to her.    I was trying to get good belly shots and this is what she does to me.   











I put hay in the feeder and she snapped back into pig out mode.


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 31, 2012)

LOL


----------



## elevan (May 31, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Roll farms (Jun 1, 2012)

Pretty girl!  Even when making goofy faces....


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 1, 2012)

Love silly goats


----------



## Symphony (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jun 2, 2012)

SO cute!


----------



## daisychick (Jun 4, 2012)

I have babies!  My first ones born on my "farm".   They sure are cute and cuddly and my boys are loving getting to mess with them.  Here is the thread.   http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=18459


----------



## daisychick (Jun 5, 2012)

The "boys" hanging out on the couch.





Cuteness!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (Jun 5, 2012)

So, ok, I was wonderin' where those babies got their color from.

Your doe sounds like fun, AND she put out some really nice color.......so I got an idea.

Since Socrates still seems to think he is a buck..........I'll glue his nuggets back on, you bring that doe on over when she is ready.  The two of us can sit on the deck and have some fudge (not the duckling kind, though) and wait on the magic to happen.

We'll have quads....four lovely colorful doelings with crazy personalities...........you'll take two and I'll keep two.  We'll also split the money that we get for sharing the story of the miracle goat conception with National Geographic (I'll provide them with still shots of the birth)

I've got it all figured out.......


----------



## daisychick (Jun 5, 2012)

RTG, that sounds like a plan.....but.........do you remember where you put Socrates nuggets??  I mean how are you going to find them??       Just for the record the babies get their color from their daddy.   So far he has had 4 kids that turn out exactly his color.

Here is a picture of a young Gunner the daddy, he is a nigerian dwarf.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jun 5, 2012)

handsome boy


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, you have a good point, I dont think I could find his nuggets.

could we just borrow your bucks nuggets?


----------



## daisychick (Jun 5, 2012)

I could just send you one of his sons by Fed Ex or something.   They should carry that color gene and they have floppy ears!!!    Then you could track the package and let me know when it gets there.


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 5, 2012)

Sigh.......it would take three days for him to cover the last 50 miles.


----------



## elevan (Jun 5, 2012)

Very cute babies Daisychick!


----------



## daisychick (Jun 6, 2012)

I had 3 late eggs left in the bator and they all three hatched yesterday.  Got some cool pics of a turkey hatching.   The pictures seem fuzzy because the plastic on the incubator is dull and scratchy and really hard to take pictures through.


----------



## elevan (Jun 6, 2012)

COOL PICS!


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 6, 2012)

Awesome! Perhaps I don't need to have my own 'farm'. I can live my farm life through you as long as you post some awesome pictures like these every so often.


----------



## elevan (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jun 6, 2012)

WOW! so cool!


----------



## daisychick (Jun 7, 2012)

My neighbor has a 20 ft tall bing cherry tree.   This thing has to be about 30 years old.   It is LOADED with beautiful cherries!   He called me yesterday and said, "You better come pick some cherries before the birds get them all",  He said I can have as many as I want!   I picked a bucket full last night and I am canning some this morning.  I plan on doing it in small batches so I can keep up with it and the kids at the same time.   Oh my they are delicious!       My boys like it when I just can them whole in a simple sugar syrup.  They eat them out of the jar like candy.   I don't have a cherry pitter, but today I am going to try and cut some in half and pit them and can some that way.   Oh the possibilities.   Frozen pie filling, cherry jam, cherry cobbler, cherry pie........   Any other ideas what I can do with some???


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 7, 2012)

I LOVE cherries. Couple things I miss about California is Trader Joe and all the cheap fresh fruits!! We are getting Trader Joe but the fruit issue won't get solved easily. 
You can make smoothie with the frozen cherries or just eat it plain right out from the freezer on a hot hot summer day!  Really envy you!


----------



## daisychick (Jun 7, 2012)

Catahoula, do you have any orchards near you at all??   We have a lot of orchards around here and they have "pick your own" prices.   If you can find one it is really worth it.   We do that with apples every year.   It is so much cheaper to take my kids and go pick a bucket of apples, the prices are better than buying a bag at the store and they taste so much better.


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 7, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Catahoula, do you have any orchards near you at all??   We have a lot of orchards around here and they have "pick your own" prices.   If you can find one it is really worth it.   We do that with apples every year.   It is so much cheaper to take my kids and go pick a bucket of apples, the prices are better than buying a bag at the store and they taste so much better.


I am not sure...but how do I find out? We are about 25 miles SW of Boulder and 40 miles NW of Denver...up 8150' in elevation. We thought of planting our own fruit trees but most don't do well over 7000'. With our long cold months and gusty wind up here, the blossoms don't stand much of a chance. There is one wild apple tree down in 7000' area.... 
I will look up some orchards...even driving couple hours for picking up fruits is worth it.


----------



## elevan (Jun 7, 2012)

I love cherries.  You're really lucky to have such a nice neighbor.  It'll be years before my cherry trees bear much fruit.


----------



## daisychick (Jun 7, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> I love cherries.  You're really lucky to have such a nice neighbor.  It'll be years before my cherry trees bear much fruit.


My only cherry tree is dying right now    The wood boerers got it before I could stop them.    I will plant another but it will be years before I get any too.   I am so thankful the neighbor had such a great year for cherries and I get to share in the harvest.      If I could send you ladies some I surely would.


----------



## Symphony (Jun 7, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> My neighbor has a 20 ft tall bing cherry tree.   This thing has to be about 30 years old.   It is LOADED with beautiful cherries!   He called me yesterday and said, "You better come pick some cherries before the birds get them all",  He said I can have as many as I want!   I picked a bucket full last night and I am canning some this morning.  I plan on doing it in small batches so I can keep up with it and the kids at the same time.   Oh my they are delicious!       My boys like it when I just can them whole in a simple sugar syrup.  They eat them out of the jar like candy.   I don't have a cherry pitter, but today I am going to try and cut some in half and pit them and can some that way.   Oh the possibilities.   Frozen pie filling, cherry jam, cherry cobbler, cherry pie........   Any other ideas what I can do with some???


  I AM SO JEALOUS.  I would love a Cherry tree so close by.  You are making me hungry.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jun 7, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I don't have a cherry pitter, but today I am going to try and cut some in half and pit them and can some that way.


Just use a hairpin - bobby pin - Stick in the bend and hook em out. 
yeh ok you've not got a pin either


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 7, 2012)

Mmmm that sounds good  I have a cherry tree but it never has any on it


----------



## daisychick (Jun 7, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> daisychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have lots of bobby pins, that is a good idea.  Thanks!


----------



## elevan (Jun 7, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Royd Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paper clip will work too


----------



## Royd Wood (Jun 7, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> daisychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh come on elevan - let me take the good idea glory just this one time 
Yep paper clip will work too
so jelous lots are picking berries and cherries while my sour cherry trees are just covered in little green lumps
How do you know when to pick sour cherries.

Answer















When there's 10,000 starlings on the fence line (a rat with wings)


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jun 8, 2012)

About the cherries, I am jealous too! Mine are still in the blossom stage which is nice, but will be a couple months before i get cherries!


----------



## daisychick (Jun 13, 2012)

I have been so busy with Summer stuff with the kids.     I have slowly but surely been preserving cherries.  I did 3 big quart jars and 7 pint jars of just whole cherries in their own juice.   Today I am making cherry conserves.   My house smells so good!   My plan is to make some soft goat cheese as soon as I get to milk and then spread it on hard bread and cover with some cherry conserves.        I pick a buckets worth of cherries each evening and then work on them during the day.   The tree is still LOADED!   I don't know if I will beat the birds to the rest but I will try.   I have hand pitted 1000000000 cherries.    I did half with a bobbie pin and the other half with a straw.    I will have to say that the straw worked faster.


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 13, 2012)

It was expensive but I did get some cherries from the store. They are ok...bet it isn't nearly as good as freshly pick ones. The best cherry I missed most is the Rainier. They have a more mild flavor...sort of like white wine vs. red wine.   
How far are you from Golden? I will come help pick cherries!!!


----------



## daisychick (Jun 18, 2012)

I brought home my new Kinder Buckling this weekend.   His name is Rocky and he is 9 weeks old.   I now officially have a registered Kinder pair.         Now I just have to wait until they are both big enough and old enough to make babies and I can call myself a Kinder breeder.       I will try to get pics of him today.    He is really big boned and thick, so happy with him.    

In other news, I am sick of cleaning, picking and processing cherries and I'm moving on........I am now anxiously awaiting ripe tomatoes.   Luna and her twin bucklings are doing great.    I did my first disbuddings this weekend on them and I hope I did a good job.     It wasn't bad at all and I think I could do it for others when I get better at it.   Stella has a huge udder this morning and mushy ligaments so I think she will go soon.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jun 18, 2012)

Can't wait for a pic of Rocky!  
Keep us updated on Stella!


----------



## daisychick (Jun 18, 2012)

It is supposed to be 104 degrees today!       Yes, it does get that hot here in beautiful Colorado!   Why or why does Stella have to go into labor during the heat of the day, I sure wish she would wait until evening when it cools off.   I am setting up a fan in the barn to get some air moving.    Just walking down the sidewalk you break into a sweat.    :/


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah, it is around 87 up here. I will bring some nice cold water out to the kids. We are lucky that even with the tempt as high as the 80s, with the higher elevation and shaded trees, it is not that hot...which is not bad for the goats. 
Good Luck and can't wait to see the kids. Is Stella also bred to the mini too? Hope you get some does this time!


----------



## daisychick (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes Stella is bred to the Nigerian Dwarf for more mini nubians.  I hope she has girls.


----------



## daisychick (Jun 18, 2012)

Stella had her kids!   A boy and a girl.    

Light one is the girl, dark one is the boy






More info on the kidding thread.
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=18459


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 18, 2012)

Are they about them size as Luna's buckling? How are the boys doing? Going to be bigger than expected?  Cute kids...


----------



## daisychick (Jun 18, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> Are they about them size as Luna's buckling? How are the boys doing? Going to be bigger than expected?  Cute kids...


Luna's boys are growing like weeds.  The runt is catching up to his bigger brother.   I still think they are going to be a nice mid sized goat.  It is so hard to tell right now how tall they are going to get.   I disbudded them this weekend and they got their first CD&T shots.   They are doing great and Luna is being a great momma now.    Stella's kids are the same size as the bucklings were when they were born.   I have never had or saw first generation mini nubians so I think their adult size is still a guessing game.    I know they are going to be bigger than the Nigerians that is for sure.


----------



## daisychick (Jun 19, 2012)

So I am usually pretty good at picking up new things, I am a quick learner.   But......my second day trying to milk and I sucked at it really bad.   Trying to learn and so is Luna.   She is a FF and is very good on the stand so far.   I just can't seem to get much milk out.   Today I got about 3 Tablespoons out.     I was just practicing but still.   Then Luna had enough and bolted through the stantion head gate, yeah she took that baby down!   Note to self and others.   PVC can break clean in half, even the big thick pipes.      So lesson learned, the PVC milking stands should not be used on new milkers.    I Now need to make a wooden one.   I also need to get my grip and squeeze technique down.  I am good at trapping the milk in the teat, but can't seem to squeeze it out very good.   I don't think it helps that her teats just aren't that big yet.   Do you think after a few more weeks with the babies nursing that the teats will get a bit bigger???  Will I mess up her milk production potential if I wait until 3 or 4 weeks after freshening to start milking???  Should I keep trying to milk her once a day right now and keep it up and learn as her teats grow out??   I just want to be a good milk maid.


----------



## daisychick (Jun 19, 2012)

Another day of over 100 degrees out side.   Our state is burning with tons of wildfires.   WE NEED RAIN!   I set up a misty mate for the bucks since they don't have a shade tree.   I don't do heat very well, I am melting.   During daycare naptime I brought everyone a fresh cool bucket of water.    HOT!!!! HOT!!! HOT!!!!!


----------



## KinderKorner (Jun 19, 2012)

My goats would break a PVC stand in 5 minutes. Sometimes I even worry about them breaking my wooden one when they are squirming a lot, like when tattooing or giving medicine.

When are you going to post pictures of your new Kinder buck?  I'd love to see updated pictures of your doe too!

I usually don't start milking at all for 2 weeks. The first couple weeks it can have blood, or colostrum in it and will give it an off taste. But that is if their are babies on her. If no babies are on her, then I just milk it out and dump it.

It takes a while to get the hang of milking, and some does are much harder to milk.

Little teats can be hard to get a good grip on, and you often have to just use your fingers instead of your entire hand.

But I think orifices are much more important! The size of the hole the milk comes out of can be the difference between hard to milk and easy to milk. If it's too much work to get the milk out, I often find I get tired of doing it and quit. I like my does with large orifices so the milk just pours out in a large stream. I have does that take less than a couple minutes to milk out.  The doe that kidded yesterday, if you even push on her udder the milk comes out. I tried to point the teat at her baby to make it easier on him, and I accidentally sprayed him in the face, with just the light pressure.

There is a fine line though. You don't want orifices so big that the milk just leaks out all the time, or where dirt and bacteria can get in easily. 

Her udder will get easier to milk with time, but don't expect a huge difference. Keep trying though! You'll get better, and so will she. 

Sometimes if your not getting a lot of milk out, it can also mean the doe is "holding her milk" I have several does who won't let it all down, I guess they think they are saving it for their babies. lol. If you just sit with her and relax her, she will let it down eventually. You can try massaging or bumping her udder, and talking softly to her.

It never fails though, sometimes I won't get anymore milk out, then as soon as I let the doe back in with her babies they will drink for a long time off of what I thought was an empty udder.  Bad goaties.


----------



## daisychick (Jun 19, 2012)

KinderKorner, Thank you for the encouragement.      I really want to get pictures of the new buck and updated ones of Jesse the doeling.....I will try tonight when it isn't soooooo hot.    Luna's kids are 2 and 1/2 weeks old so that is why I started trying to milk her this week.    I will keep practicing.   My other doe that just kidded seems to have nicer teats so maybe she will be my milker, I will give her the two weeks feeding her new babies and then I will give her a try too.   I really only need to milk one so I will see which one turns out to have better milk flow.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 19, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> KinderKorner, Thank you for the encouragement.      I really want to get pictures of the new buck and updated ones of Jesse the doeling.....I will try tonight when it isn't soooooo hot.    Luna's kids are 2 and 1/2 weeks old so that is why I started trying to milk her this week.    I will keep practicing.   My other doe that just kidded seems to have nicer teats so maybe she will be my milker, I will give her the two weeks feeding her new babies and then I will give her a try too.   I really only need to milk one so I will see which one turns out to have better milk flow.


I stink at milking too and can only milk one handed and it takes forever. I want to invest in one of these http://udderlyez.com/goat_milkers.php what do you think?
QM normally milks mine but I need to do it myself so I was thinking a handmilker would help me


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jun 20, 2012)

I fell your frustration. I just started milking my new doe last week. Some times she will let down so that I get a good amount most of the time though she won't. OTher times I get out there and the baby is nursing and so I think that the milk let down and I will have an easier time, no such luck. Right now I am milking with 2 fingers and it takes time.  Here's to hoping that it will get easier as time goes by.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jun 20, 2012)

It took me a while to figure it out too - plus I had FFs too and did everything wrong the first time.  It has gotten progressively better and now that my 3rd doe has kidded I think I finally got it right  

Hang in there  I know it can be frustrating.  Are you seperating the babies at night and milking in the morning?


----------



## daisychick (Jun 20, 2012)

For now there is a pause in the learning how to milk saga.......because I have to build a new milkstand.   Luna broke the other one and I am hoping we can get the lumber to make the new one in the next few days.   I plan to start over on Saturday morning when I have plenty of time and try this thing again.   I will lock the babies up at night and do the once a day morning milking.  I am determined to figure it out.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jun 20, 2012)

> I am determined to figure it out.


 that's the spirit.  You'll get it with practice


----------



## daisychick (Jun 22, 2012)

It is sooooo Hot here!   the next five days are calling for 100 degrees or more!     The entire state is burning up with forest fires and wildfires.    NEED RAIN!     Then during all of this there is some stupid idiot purposely starting fires in a town about 60 miles from me, luckily so far none of them have flared up and became too big before people could put them out.    I hope they catch this person messing with people's lives.   

I built a more sturdy wooden milk stand and I am locking the almost 3 week old kids up in the barn for the night and I will try milking in the morning and see if I do better than last time.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 22, 2012)

we are getting dumped on! Of course, every year, the last week or so, it does this. Why? Because the ranchers all have their first cutting hay down! Had thunderstorms today, and it poured so hard I lost satellite. I live in the high desert and many summers we get the wildfires too. And maybe still could this year, because as soon as July hits, the big time heat hits. 

Congrats on your new milk stand! Good luck with your milking, and you have a PLAN!


----------



## daisychick (Jun 25, 2012)

It has been so hot and miserable that I have got NOTHING accomplished around here.   I can only stand to step outside for a minute.   I don't DO heat and it makes me all grouchy and lazy and really I have NO energy.   It was 110 degrees yesterday and it is supposed to be 107 today.   There are too many wildfires around me and the smoke is just hanging in the air.   The Kinder breeders where I got my buckling had to evacuate their house because a fire got dangerously close.   I thought I was going to have to hitch up the trailer and go rescue all their goats.   Apparently the wind shifted and the fire changed course and they got to go back home last night late.   NO rain is in the future so this could get worse.    

On a lighter note, all 4 of the goaty babies are growing and are so cute!   I put all of them together in the pen so now I get to watch them all play.   The mommas are being nice to each other and to each other's kids.  I will try to get pictures of them and the new Kinder when it isn't so hot.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 25, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> It has been so hot and miserable that I have got NOTHING accomplished around here.   I can only stand to step outside for a minute.   I don't DO heat and it makes me all grouchy and lazy and really I have NO energy.   It was 110 degrees yesterday and it is supposed to be 107 today.   There are too many wildfires around me and the smoke is just hanging in the air.   The Kinder breeders where I got my buckling had to evacuate their house because a fire got dangerously close.   I thought I was going to have to hitch up the trailer and go rescue all their goats.   Apparently the wind shifted and the fire changed course and they got to go back home last night late.   NO rain is in the future so this could get worse.
> 
> On a lighter note, all 4 of the goaty babies are growing and are so cute!   I put all of them together in the pen so now I get to watch them all play.   The mommas are being nice to each other and to each other's kids.  I will try to get pictures of them and the new Kinder when it isn't so hot.


keeping you in my prayers,


----------



## daisychick (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks autumnprairie.      I am not in the direct line of the fires but it sure is hard to hear about half of the State burning up and knowing people who are in the path.   Luckily the closest fire is about 40 miles away from me.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 25, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Thanks autumnprairie.      I am not in the direct line of the fires but it sure is hard to hear about half of the State burning up and knowing people who are in the path.   Luckily the closest fire is about 40 miles away from me.


My Dad lives in California and it is hard to watch the news and see how close he is to the fires


----------



## daisychick (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh I almost forgot to mention that I milked on Saturday morning and I got 2 cups out.      I did the same on Sunday and this morning.  I think I can get the hang of this milking stuff.     I am still the slowest milker West of the Mississippi but at least I am getting milk out.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 25, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Oh I almost forgot to mention that I milked on Saturday morning and I got 2 cups out.      I did the same on Sunday and this morning.  I think I can get the hang of this milking stuff.     I am still the slowest milker West of the Mississippi but at least I am getting milk out.


I am not much better still milking one handed and wearing milk too


----------



## daisychick (Jun 25, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> daisychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too.  I milk with one hand and hold a glass measuring cup right up to the teat so I don't miss with my terrible aim.   I have a nice fancy new stainless steal milk bucket but I am not good enough to use it yet.   Saturday I got the milk all the way to the 2 cup line and I was so proud of myself and then at the last second Luna kicked her foot up and dumped about a 1/2 cup all over the place.   I can Now see where the expression "crying over spilt milk" comes from.   I didn't cry but still I get it.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 25, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes especially when it is what I depend on feeding Miracle with


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 25, 2012)

Keeping you and all those fire victims in our prayers also. We have wild fires in CA and sometimes big fires too but this is the first hand experience for us to be living in the mountains with higher fire danger. 
Even though it is not quite as hot as where you are...last few days the highest was in the low 90s for us up here. The goats stay in the shade and are not overheated, thank goodness. 
We had our first taste of goat meat this weekend. It was exactly what I have expected. The flavor was mild and I am sure it we had cooked the meat with spices and herbs, it would have been really good. I didn't dislike it but probably won't go out of my way to get more. Don't think I'll raise my own meat either. Apparently, I have also open a can of worms with some of my friends about eating goat meat and having goats. If I can have a cow as pets, I would...and I eat beef too!  
Stay cool and can't wait to see how your kids have grown.


----------



## daisychick (Jun 25, 2012)

Catahoula are any of the fires near you??


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 25, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Catahoula are any of the fires near you??


No..knock no wood.  Last week there was a cabin fire that was put out right away. It was in Rollinsville about 20 or less miles from us. The nearest one was Estes Park which is 100% contained. My goat breeder talked about getting ready to leave if fires got closed. She is in Lyons. Someone offer space for her goats... It is just weird to hear actual people I know with our fire situation. Estes Park is about 50 miles from us. 
My family from CA are calling about the fires. My sister in law asked if we knew all these fire hazard before moving to CO.


----------



## elevan (Jun 25, 2012)

I pray that you both stay safe and the fires are out as soon as possible.  It's horrible watching stories about it on the news, I cannot imagine living within 50 miles of those raging wildfires.


----------



## daisychick (Jun 25, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> I pray that you both stay safe and the fires are out as soon as possible.  It's horrible watching stories about it on the news, I cannot imagine living within 50 miles of those raging wildfires.


It is really a little haunting to once in a while see a piece of ash fall if the wind is just right or walk outside and it smells like a campfire.   The haze from all the smoke comes and goes.


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 25, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Elevan. I also pray for all the people who is fighting the fire, risking their lives. The heat is not helping either. It is 95 outside here...which means it is probably much hotter in the lower areas. I swears, the weather had become very very stranger the past few years.... 

Daisychick, how are the animals? Hope they can stay cool. Are there lots of trees or grass where you are? We need to do more fire mitigation around our house. It won't prevent fire but it would hopefully help redirect the fire not to come close to the house. Clearing even pine needles, small bushes near the house really helps. We learned that house usually don't just burn up but it is the small things around the house that burns and create a bigger and hotter fire which then is enough heat/fire to burn more.... Think of how you would start a campfire. A big log doesn't just start burning. It is the smaller twigs, easier to burn paper to start the fire. Then you add thicker branches and then your big log.... 

We also pray for rain.


----------



## daisychick (Jun 25, 2012)

Luckily I am in a nice valley of irrigated grasslands and hay fields.   But all around me are mountains.    We have few fruit trees and shade trees on our land but No pine trees.    So I am pretty safe from the wildfires.   But the goats are sooooo hot.  I bought them a mister thing and I hung it up on the fence.  It keeps it a lot cooler in their pen.   Goats aren't supposed to like water but mine sure do like their mister.    My horse shares a fence line with them so she stands right by the mister too.   I think without it they would be miserable.   

Thermometer hanging on my backyard fence at noon today!


----------



## elevan (Jun 25, 2012)

110?  

I don't think I've ever been in that high of heat.  I start to whine when we hit 90.


----------



## daisychick (Jun 25, 2012)

I start to whine when it hits 80 degrees so when we get this hot I pretty much am delirious and just wander through my day like a zombie seeking out every fan and air conditioner vent I can.


----------



## elevan (Jun 25, 2012)

I grumble at 80 but whine at 90.  I would prefer 72 year round, with an appropriate amount of precipitation to keep plants growing.  Don't want much, do I?


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 25, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I start to whine when it hits 80 degrees so when we get this hot I pretty much am delirious and just wander through my day like a zombie seeking out every fan and air conditioner vent I can.


X2


----------



## daisychick (Jun 26, 2012)

This is my view of the most recent wildfire in Colorado.  This is the Waldo Canyon Fire, it is about 40 miles away from me "as the crow flies".    I can see the smoke and smell it!!   

The big puffy white thing on top of the mountain is NOT A CLOUD, it is the smoke plume!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 26, 2012)

WOW. That's crazy. Hope all is well there.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh wow, we have had those here many times, it gets so hot and dry in the summer and wild fires start. Hope you are all safe! I don't think we will have any this year, we are still getting soaked with rain and only mid 60's today!


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 26, 2012)

http://www.dailycamera.com/boulder-...cials-responding-reports-two-small-grassfires

This one is near us...13 miles? Just finished taking some pictures of stuff we have. Sort of have an evacuate plan. Mainly grab the animals and financial stuff along with lab top and external hard drive.


----------



## daisychick (Jun 26, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> http://www.dailycamera.com/boulder-...cials-responding-reports-two-small-grassfires
> 
> This one is near us...13 miles? Just finished taking some pictures of stuff we have. Sort of have an evacuate plan. Mainly grab the animals and financial stuff along with lab top and external hard drive.


I just saw that on the news and wondered how close you were to that!    Be safe!  I sure hope it doesn't head your way.     My friends in Manitou put all 6 of their goats and 2 dogs in the back of their Subaru and evacuated on Sunday, I just heard from her today.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 26, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I start to whine when it hits 80 degrees so when we get this hot I pretty much am delirious and just wander through my day like a zombie seeking out every fan and air conditioner vent I can.


X3 !!! 

i prefer 70ish, and 80ish is fine so long as there is a BREEZE otherwise i will COMPLAIN and use ANY exscuse to go inside where theres AC


----------



## daisychick (Jun 26, 2012)

Houses are burning in Colorado Springs.         The fire has moved into a town.   Still 40 miles away from me and won't make it my direction I will be fine,......but still feels close to home because I drive to that town to go shopping and drive by the neighborhoods that are burning.   The Air Force Academy had to evacuate.    

Local News live feed if anyone wants to see it.
http://www.kktv.com/video/live


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 26, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Houses are burning in Colorado Springs.         The fire has moved into a town.   Still 40 miles away from me and won't make it my direction I will be fine,......but still feels close to home because I drive to that town to go shopping and drive by the neighborhoods that are burning.   The Air Force Academy had to evacuate.
> 
> Local News live feed if anyone wants to see it.
> http://www.kktv.com/video/live


 Im so sorry.  AK has bad fire rates too, but I dont think its ever been that close, wether we were driving or not  Ill pray for you and all your friends (((hugs)))


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 26, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Houses are burning in Colorado Springs.         The fire has moved into a town.   Still 40 miles away from me and won't make it my direction I will be fine,......but still feels close to home because I drive to that town to go shopping and drive by the neighborhoods that are burning.   The Air Force Academy had to evacuate.
> 
> Local News live feed if anyone wants to see it.
> http://www.kktv.com/video/live


Just saw that on the news. It is unbelievable. 
I just put together a large cage and loaded it in the truck. If we need to evacuate, we are ready to load up the goats and dog. The Boulder fire a little closer than I thought...







About few miles from our house. This is taken from my backyard. It is looking better now...but the wind could shift and it could go anywhere....


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 26, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> daisychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prays for you too Cat

I think the closet one of the fires hae gone to our house is 30 miles


----------



## elevan (Jun 26, 2012)

Catahoula and Daisychick - I'm starting to get worried about you too.  You, your family, your critters and your neighbors are in my prayers.


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 27, 2012)

Good Morning.
Not sure what the fire situation is in Boulder but I don't see any black smoke this morning. Wind is shifting and gusting too...not sure where it is going....
This was taken in the evening. At least it is not burning near us anymore....






Thank You all for your prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow, on both the heat and the fire.  I sure hope you guys get buckets of rain soon.  Of course, then it will probably be hot AND humid, but still....

Congrats on the cutie pies.  Love them.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 27, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Wow, on both the heat and the fire.  I sure hope you guys get buckets of rain soon.  Of course, then it will probably be hot AND humid, but still....
> 
> Congrats on the cutie pies.  Love them.


X2

I feel guilty with all our rain ...


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 27, 2012)

I dont say much on here, but I am following and praying for you and those around you.

How frightening it must be!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 27, 2012)

praying for you and alll that live in the fire areas Please be careful


----------



## gigiintheforest (Jun 28, 2012)

sending my prayers your way this morning with hopes for the fires dying.  sorry for the 'no caps' - broke my arm last week and typing one handed is the pits.  we are having stifling hot weather here also and keep thinking fires will begin to pop up in our woods soon.  really, really sending you the best hopes for cool weather and rain...


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 28, 2012)

The fire in Boulder is looking better with 30 % containment and didn't grow any bigger since yesterday. The per-evacuation is lifted. The humidity is higher yesterday along with some really needed rain. Hopefully The fire will be totally contained. 
Daisychick, the air quality is better today for you guys and that that are good news with the fire in CO Spring! Stay cool.


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Cat147 (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh my, I heard about those fires on the news. Stay safe. I hope you're right about the fire being contained!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 30, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers with you and others in Colorado...please stay safe!


----------



## daisychick (Jul 2, 2012)

Ran away to the mountains to go camping for a few days with a my guys and a bunch of friends.   It was wonderful and at least 20 degrees cooler than it is here.   It was so nice to just sit out in my camping chair and not sweat my butt off.      Then I came back to the real world on 105 degrees and didn't want to be here.     

I did miss my goats and was worried about them.  I had my mom take care of chores and feeding and that went well.   I do think my neighbor also fed them hay and that kind of pisses me off, because he knows nothing about goats and did NOT have permission to feed them at all!!!!  :/   I really don't understand why he would of done it,  but it had to be him because when my mom showed up to feed the goats already had hay in their feeders.      I am trying not to confront him at this time because I don't have any proof he did it.    But next time I leave for a few days I am either going to tell him not to touch my animals or put a nice sign on the haystack that warns against the hazards of messing with my animals!!!!!    

On the fire front, they have the Waldo Canyon Fire 55% contained and most of the evacuated people got to go home, if their home was still there.   They say around 380 homes were burned down in Colorado Springs.   I don't smell smoke or see smoke for now so that makes me feel better.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 2, 2012)

I am glad that you got to go camping and cool off for a while


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 2, 2012)

Welcome back! Glad you were able to get away from the heat. I know you missed your animals but was it nice to be able to take a break from them too? 
This past few days with the fire had me really thinking about getting more goats. We have a decent evacuation plan for two goats and our dog. If we had more, especially if they are full grown size, it would have been a problem. We are planning to get a trailer in general and could probably plan for more goats...but.... Also, these two kids are eating so much right now,  I don't know if we can afford more! 
Glad you are back and I am still waiting for pictures of all your babies...


----------



## Symphony (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm glad you got to get away.  I'm also so happy they are starting to get that fire under control.  In Iowa we are just getting the Smoke in the upper atmosphere.


----------



## daisychick (Jul 5, 2012)

It is still SOoooooooooooooooo HOT here!   It has stayed near 100 or more for 3 weeks!    I am sick of the heat and so are all the animals.   Sorry I haven't gotten any more pics of the babies or the Kinders.  It is seriously too hot to do anything.   The heat just drains me.   The goats lay around under their shade shelters all day and the only time they move around or get up is about 8 pm when it finally cools off.   We are supposed to have a COLD front on Saturday and the "cool" temps should be 88 degrees.      I will really try to find the energy to take some pics when I can coax the goats to move.   I am not looking forward to what late July and August bring us.


----------



## elevan (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm with you on this crazy heat.  We're dropping to the 80s next week but by the following weekend we're supposed to climb back up.  I cannot go outside without sweat pouring off me within 2 minutes.  Makes me want to take 10 showers a day.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm just west of you and we have had similar temps and such. Today it is raining and under 90* and it is heading your way  Just hang in a few more days.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 5, 2012)

Well, here in Eastern Oklahoma it's 103 in the shade, and my goats are not in a very good mood.

I've got the fans on in the barn, of course, they're outside under the shade trees but still......

Sunday night the heat's supposed to break, down in the 90's can't wait.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 5, 2012)

It was in the high 80s up in the CO mountains but we just had a lightning/thunder storm passed through and temp dropped to 74.... Hope it is coming you way Daisychick!


----------



## daisychick (Jul 9, 2012)

We had my brother-in-law and nieces and nephew visiting over the long weekend and while they were here it RAINED!   Then last night I went to bed early to try and catch up on some sleep after having company, I just started to close my eyes when I heard thunder!   So I got up and looked out the window and it was POURING RAIN!   It rained half of the night!     This is the first rain we have had in months!   I won't have to water today!     The temps are about 20 degrees cooler and I am in a MUCH better mood!   I am going to enjoy this while it lasts, because I am fully aware that it is July and it will get super hot again.  :/


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 9, 2012)

Good Morning! We had rain three days in a roll! I need to get back in the routine taking the dog out for his walks. Its been so long...   I was slacking off awhile.


----------



## Symphony (Jul 9, 2012)

YAY RAIN


----------



## daisychick (Jul 9, 2012)

I have a chance to buy another Registered Kinder, so I guess I have to sell a few of my ever growing herd.  I think I am going to start with Stella and her kids.  :/   I can't keep them all and I really want to build my Kinder herd so I must let some of the others go.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 9, 2012)

on your growing kinder herd


----------



## daisychick (Jul 12, 2012)

Making sour plum jelly today!  My favorite!!  It always turns out the most beautiful shade of pink and tastes just perfect!!!!       I have a "flowering plum tree" and it gives me more plums than my regular plum tree.   I think it has to do with being really lucky and living next to a neighbor that has 4 honeybee hives by my fence line.  Everything gets pollinated !


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 12, 2012)

sounds YUMMY


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 12, 2012)

I wouldn't want the bees living so close to me but I sure would love the benefit from them. Yes, sounds yummy!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 12, 2012)

mmmmm, love plums!!


----------



## daisychick (Jul 13, 2012)

I really love canning!!  My favorite little farm store just opened and it is just down the street!  It is like having a farmer's market that is open 7 days a week.   They only stay open from July to November so during that time I really make a lot of trips there.   I have canned the neighbor's bing cherries and yesterday I did 2 batches of sour plum jelly.   Next on my list is Spicy Pickled Okra!!  The farm store got in boxes of small okra pods, just perfect for stuffing in a jar.         Bare (or is it Bear) with me for the next few months as I have Canningitis!  I will get sick of it as the season goes on but for now I am going crazy!     

Here are a few pictures of my treasures.  I may be weird but to me filled canning jars are like the most beautiful jewels.  I could decorate my house with their pretty colors.     

Sour Plum Jelly






Bing Cherries


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 13, 2012)

they look so pretty


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## TTs Chicks (Jul 13, 2012)

Yes they are very pretty.


----------



## elevan (Jul 13, 2012)

Yum Yum!

I'm right there with you


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 13, 2012)

I am soooo jealous.


----------



## daisychick (Jul 13, 2012)

I am wiped out!     I got a little crazy today and I got 9 quarts and 9 pints done of pickled okra.   That is a lot of vinegar and a lot of okra.   Now the hard part is letting them sit for a few weeks before cracking them open.    They have to soak up all the flavors for a while.    This was all during daycare naptime.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 13, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I am wiped out!     I got a little crazy today and I got 9 quarts and 9 pints done of pickled okra.   That is a lot of vinegar and a lot of okra.   Now the hard part is letting them sit for a few weeks before cracking them open.    They have to soak up all the flavors for a while.    This was all during daycare naptime.


 your canning success


----------



## daisychick (Jul 19, 2012)

This weeks canning was a huge batch of crab apple jelly and a small test batch of HOT roasted jalepeno/crab apple jelly.   The spicy jelly turned out so good and it is SPICY!     Thinking it would be awesome on pork chops or chicken or with cream cheese on crackers.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 19, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> This weeks canning was a huge batch of crab apple jelly and a small test batch of HOT roasted jalepeno/crab apple jelly.   The spicy jelly turned out so good and it is SPICY!     Thinking it would be awesome on pork chops or chicken or with cream cheese on crackers.


sounds YUMMY


----------



## daisychick (Jul 23, 2012)

I think I have my first 2 goats born here sold.   Luna's bucklings are 8 weeks old this week and I banded them both last night.  They are doing good this morning.   A lady just wanted one but I talked her into taking both.     She wants to get them in a few weeks.  I have 2 more weeks before I need to get the other 2 kids sold.  Then I will be a milking fool with the 2 mommas.   I am hoping to sell one of them as a "doe in milk"  so I want to get her milking good first.  I will be sad to see them go but I certainly don't need 3 more boys.  Letting the little blue eyed girl go is going to be the hardest.      I really really love her.  She has the funnest personality and the cutest face.   Must get pictures, must get pictures.   

In other news, we picked up our second cutting of hay from the field last night.   90 bales of really really great hay!  The goats were so excited when I swept out the trailer and gave them all the alfalfa and clover flakes.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 23, 2012)

on the second cutting of hay, selling your wethers 
 becoming a milking fool


----------



## daisychick (Jul 25, 2012)

Made you look!     It snowed today on top of Pike's Peak elevation 14,114 feet and I live at about 5500 feet but still it snowed just 40 miles from my house.       We did get a small rain shower out of the storm so that was nice.


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 25, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Made you look!     It snowed today on top of Pike's Peak elevation 14,114 feet and I live at about 5500 feet but still it snowed just 40 miles from my house.       We did get a small rain shower out of the storm so that was nice.


Wow...would have been so cool to be up there with snow. My family visited and we actually were there Friday. We took the train up.  Just drop them off at the airport today. Now I can have some peace and quiet. I am too old for a very chatty 6 year old....


----------



## daisychick (Jul 25, 2012)

My first two babies are gone    They are  
 at there new home and will get to live together so that is good.


----------



## Catahoula (Jul 25, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> My first two babies are gone    They are
> at there new home and will get to live together so that is good.


Definitely a good thing that they can be together.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Roll farms (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## elevan (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## terrilhb (Jul 26, 2012)

I was getting so jealous. I wish it would snow here in Ga. To hot.


----------



## daisychick (Aug 3, 2012)

I've been so crazy busy I never get a chance to update.    I have been milking Luna once a day and have already made my first batch of "farmers cheese".  It was so easy and good, I can't wait to make more cheese!   I am also going to make some ice cream here soon!  Luna is doing great on the milk stand and I am getting faster at milking.   

I had a chance to buy another Kinder doe, it is the mom of the little doeling I bought in March!  So I have 2 does and an unrelated buckling so I guess that means I have a Kinder herd!       The doe is kind of bossy and set in her ways but I think she will have nice babies so I will keep her for a baby momma and see what we get.    She is used to being milked so I am milking her too.  She has been freshened since March.    I would like to breed her this fall for another March due date.   

I have converted my neighbors into goat people!     They want to buy Stella my non-registered nubian and her blue eyed doeling so that is really GREAT!   I get to see them all the time but don't have to pay to feed them!


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 3, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I've been so crazy busy I never get a chance to update.    I have been milking Luna once a day and have already made my first batch of "farmers cheese".  It was so easy and good, I can't wait to make more cheese!   I am also going to make some ice cream here soon!  Luna is doing great on the milk stand and I am getting faster at milking.
> 
> I had a chance to buy another Kinder doe, it is the mom of the little doeling I bought in March!  So I have 2 does and an unrelated buckling so I guess that means I have a Kinder herd!       The doe is kind of bossy and set in her ways but I think she will have nice babies so I will keep her for a baby momma and see what we get.    She is used to being milked so I am milking her too.  She has been freshened since March.    I would like to breed her this fall for another March due date.
> 
> I have converted my neighbors into goat people!     They want to buy Stella my non-registered nubian and her blue eyed doeling so that is really GREAT!   I get to see them all the time but don't have to pay to feed them!


What about Stella's buckling? Can you talk your neighbor into him too and have one big family together. Point out that it is good to have three...   Congratulations!
Told my boer breeder if I survive the goats in winter/spring with heavy snow, I would be interested in getting couple more from her. I really would like a black dappled. I am interested in Alpine also. They just look so handsome! 
My neighbor got her two nubians and will be teaching me how to milk. Maybe I'll get hooked? 
So many goat to milk and to do things with the milk...you are amazing!


----------



## daisychick (Aug 3, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> What about Stella's buckling? Can you talk your neighbor into him too and have one big family together. Point out that it is good to have three...   Congratulations!
> Told my boer breeder if I survive the goats in winter/spring with heavy snow, I would be interested in getting couple more from her. I really would like a black dappled. I am interested in Alpine also. They just look so handsome!
> My neighbor got her two nubians and will be teaching me how to milk. Maybe I'll get hooked?
> So many goat to milk and to do things with the milk...you are amazing!


The neighbors don't want the buckling   So I will band him here in a few weeks and either try to find him a home or he can hang out with my bucks and grow up and we may put him in the freezer.  :/      I wish I had a dappled nubian or Kinder, I do love the spots!   The lady I got my Kinders from has Alpines and they are really pretty goats, that is what my family had when I was a kid.


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 3, 2012)

Well, Ducky and Eddie (Jazz's mom and brother) are driving my neighbor Kiersten crazy. At least Eddie is more quiet...as long as Ducky is with him. Each morning Ducky goes into the garage to be milked and Eddie just bleat and bleat and bleat. He makes funny noise...not your normal goat bleating.... Ducky is quiet during milking but bleat the rest of the DAY! Debbie said she is probably still sad about leaving the old herd. It's only been two weeks. Anyway, do nubian sound funny?? So far I haven't heard any nubian that I cam encounter with bleat the normal...blaaaaa or maaaaaa.... My two stick their tongue out and bleat Aaaaaa... or Maaaa.... like that. Ducky and Eddie don't even open their mouths!  

BTW, your neighbor is so lucky to have you next door to her helping her with the goats! I wished any of you are next door to me!

If you don't have spots now...you will later.


----------



## daisychick (Aug 3, 2012)

Jazz has a really high pitched almost scream type bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!   Although it is high pitched it is a lot quieter than my other nubians.    They yell so LOUD!!!!!  But only when they see someone outside.   My little nigerian dwarf has the most quiet cute little baah baah.    The Kinders have mouths on them too probably because they are related to Nubians.


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 3, 2012)

Got room for a spotted nubian buckling??

http://denver.craigslist.org/grd/3182214811.html


----------



## daisychick (Aug 8, 2012)

So there might, just might be the Bronco's first preseason game on the tellyvision tomorrow night!      I might, just might be a tiny little bit excited to watch some FOOTBALL!!!    Whoooooohoooooooo!     


In other news, I have been making cheese and it is pretty darn good!    I had my DH smoke some jalapenos from the garden until they were almost dry and then I finished them off in my dehydrator.  When they were good and crispy I stuck them in the food processor and made smoked jalapeno powder!   I plan on putting it in my next batch of cheese!!  I hope it tastes good.   

Peaches are ripening on my friends tree so I am sure I will be busy freezing some of those tasty treats!     

I made my first batch of goats milk ice cream the other day.   I used the recipe that has eggs in it and it was a little too rich for my tastes but the kids loved it.    I am sure there are recipes without eggs in them on here somewhere, I need to search for them.


----------



## daisychick (Aug 8, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> Got room for a spotted nubian buckling??
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/grd/3182214811.html


Wow!  He is nice looking!   I think you should get him and I will breed my girls with him, 2 bucks is plenty at my house.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 8, 2012)

Go Peyton!  Beat those bears!


----------



## daisychick (Aug 8, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Go Peyton!  Beat those bears!


This may be one of those rare moments where you and I are rooting for the same team!


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 14, 2012)

http://denver.craigslist.org/grd/3198077397.html

The third one...tri-colored and Spotted.... Are you sure you don't want another buck???


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 14, 2012)

Go Saints!!! Brees and Co. are back and ready to beat the Packers, Dirty Birds, and of course Da Bears!!


----------



## Royd Wood (Aug 15, 2012)

ah yes Daisy the new Football season is almost upon us and my prediction is a top 4 finish of 

4th Chelsea
3rd Arsenal
2nd Manchester City
Champions Manchester United


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 15, 2012)

football already???? I am just starting to get maybe interested.  I actually wanted to watch the superbowl last season and actually enjoyed watching it - I kinda surprised myself. 

Anyway, we are Texans fans down here - my best friend is a die hard!!


----------



## daisychick (Aug 15, 2012)

Funny Royd!  

You know they must know I love my football, because they went and scheduled the Super Bowl on my Birthday this year!


----------



## daisychick (Aug 15, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> http://denver.craigslist.org/grd/3198077397.html
> 
> The third one...tri-colored and Spotted.... Are you sure you don't want another buck???


I have been watching that buck on her website for 3 months, but I really don't/can't/won't get another buck.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 15, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> ah yes Daisy the new Football season is almost upon us and my prediction is a top 4 finish of
> 
> 4th Chelsea
> 3rd Arsenal
> ...


I almost agree with you. 

1. Man U
2. Chelsea
3. Man City


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 15, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> football already???? I am just starting to get maybe interested.  I actually wanted to watch the superbowl last season and actually enjoyed watching it - I kinda surprised myself.
> 
> Anyway, we are Texans fans down here - my best friend is a die hard!!


I like the Texans. Arian Foster is awesome.


----------



## Royd Wood (Aug 15, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Funny Royd!
> 
> You know they must know I love my football, because they went and scheduled the Super Bowl on my Birthday this year!


Can imagine thats going to be a party esp if the right teams are there

Only ever watched 1 game of your football - can you imagine my suprise seeing half of each side coming off the pitch after only 1 minute 45 seconds of play


----------



## daisychick (Aug 17, 2012)

I am so bored today.........kids are being good.....stuck inside while they nap.......don't want to do house work.......will the weekend ever make it?????   

I'm going to list my current animals just to pass the time:

10  Goats (Stella, Luna, Jazz, Jess, Edle, Bell, Freckles, Blue Eyes, Gunner, Rockey)

1 Horse - Mistie

14 Chickens (Kellogs the rooster, Yeti, Creolle, Spitz and the rest are unnamed)

3 Dogs  (Sugar, Sissy, Cheyenne)

2 Cats (Marvin and Max)


----------



## daisychick (Aug 18, 2012)

Sold the last 2 babies today.   Freckles and Blue eyes are going to a new home together.       Now I have 3 goats to milk.       The neighbor wants to buy Luna and Stella now so as soon as he gets his pen built he gets to milk them and I will only have one to milk.  After Luna and Stella go to their new home, I will only have registered goats and can go forward with breeding the Kinders.    

I am going from 10 goats down to 6 in a matter of weeks.  What will I do with the extra space???  Oh I know, I will have more babies!!     

I am planning on doing an October breeding with Bell and Edle so I will have some March babies!  Jazz and Jess are not old enough to breed yet.


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 18, 2012)

Didn't know you are selling Luna also. I am helping my neighbor with her milking chore tonight and tomorrow and I get to keep the 1/2+ gal milk (total). I am thinking about making mozzarella with the milk but I don't have rennet. Wonder if I can freeze the milk till I get some? Otherwise, I guess we'll just have to drink the milk and wait for next opportunity to milk again.


----------



## daisychick (Aug 18, 2012)

Catahoula, I highly recommend you make the easy peasy farmers cheese!  It is soooooooo good and easy!  Just heat the fresh milk up to 185 degrees for a few minutes and then add vinegar and drain the curds in a tea towel.   I mixed in jalapenos in my last batch and it is so good and easy.    Look in the recipe section for the exact measurements.   I think it tastes a lot like mozzarella but without the rennet.     I haven't tried making any cheese with my frozen milk yet.   

I found the link, it is in post #9 http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=20541

I didn't know I was selling Luna until the neighbor was interested in her.    That will leave me with Jazz as my only nubian but I do have the Kinders that I am so excited about breeding.   Bell (Jesse's mom, my new Kinder doe) is milking more milk right now for me than my nubians and she has been in milk since March!!!  I really think I am going to fall in love with the Kinder breed.  

edited to add the link.


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 19, 2012)

We tried the milk last night...it didn't taste as good as I remembered.... Thought maybe it wasn't cold enough. Well, we had some this morning...still didn't taste right. Maybe I did something wrong? Will be milking Ducky (oh yeah, Jazz's mom) this morning also. I will try making cheese if the new batch still tasted funny. Not offensive but just has a little different taste...enough to know it is not cow milk. :/
I had to look up what Kinders are. Cute looking goats. 
Today we will try to trim Jac's scurs. It is about two inches long on one side. Poor guy. He is not going to like us after that.
Well, heading out to milk Ducky now.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 19, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Sold the last 2 babies today.   Freckles and Blue eyes are going to a new home together.       Now I have 3 goats to milk.       The neighbor wants to buy Luna and Stella now so as soon as he gets his pen built he gets to milk them and I will only have one to milk.  After Luna and Stella go to their new home, I will only have registered goats and can go forward with breeding the Kinders.
> 
> I am going from 10 goats down to 6 in a matter of weeks.  What will I do with the extra space???  Oh I know, I will have more babies!!
> 
> I am planning on doing an October breeding with Bell and Edle so I will have some March babies!  Jazz and Jess are not old enough to breed yet.


YES more babies!  See, that is what I was just saying to DH after we sold our two doelings earlier this week...got get some more.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 19, 2012)

Yea for more babies.  Sounds great that your plan is starting to form.


----------



## daisychick (Aug 24, 2012)

I helped the neighbors walk home their 2 new milk goats last night.   Stella and Luna have a new home.   The neighbors built a milk stand, got all their supplies, built a pen and were ready!   I taught them how to milk each of the girls last night and how to filter and keep their milk.   It was so fun spreading the G.A.S. (goat addiction syndrome)!!     

It feels good to know that I just bought those 2 goats a little over a year ago as weanlings and raised them up, helped them with their first kiddings and taught them and myself how to do the whole milking thing.   I have came along way and have learned sooooo much about goats!    I learned it all on BYH and through pure experience.   

It sure was fun teaching someone how to care for their new goats and how to milk.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 24, 2012)

When are you getting more?


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 24, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> When are you getting more?


X2    I am thinking about getting an Alpine wether....


----------



## daisychick (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm not getting more, I'm going to produce more.     Breeding 2 girls in October, so I will have to wait until March for more, but they will be the tiny baby kind so that is even better!


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 24, 2012)

that is too long to wait


----------



## Symphony (Aug 24, 2012)

I thought I smelt some G.A.S from out of the west.


----------



## daisychick (Aug 28, 2012)

I have been milking 3 goats daily for the past month.   Being my first season of milking, I feel like I have learned a lot and am getting pretty good at this milking stuff.    But I must say, I LOVE MY KINDER GOATS!    I can't believe what a difference it makes to have a doe with easy milking teats!  I truly understand why breeders breed for good udders and teats.    The 2 nubian girls that I bought were not from good milking lines and it was sooooo hard on my hands to milk them.   I am still trying to help my neighbor learn to milk them.   :/   I am starting to feel bad for them and keep hoping they will catch on.    I know the next time the girls freshen it will be better.     

My new Kinder doe is a dream to milk.  I am in and out of the milk room in 6 minutes and that is counting clean up and set up.      I can't wait to breed her now and I will be    for doelings that I can keep!    I am also amazed at the amount of milk that is coming from this mid sized package of a goat!


----------



## KinderKorner (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm glad you love your Kinders! 

I love mine too. 

I went to the MO state fair last year, and someone was complaining about milking their Kinders because their teats were too small, and I looked and wow they were tiny. I tried to explain to them that it wasn't a Kinder thing, it was just a lack of good breeding for udders. I have no problems milking my Kinders at all. The milk comes out fast and easily, because I breed and select for good teat size and udders.

It is very important for anyone getting in to Kinders to find breeders who are striving for good udders and teat size. Because they are a cross between two breeds you can get a lot of differences in Kinders, so you need to pick breeders who have the same goals in mind as you. 

They sure do produce a lot of milk for their size!

I'm still waiting on pictures of all your Kinders by the way.


----------



## daisychick (Aug 28, 2012)

My Kinder goats.   Terrible pictures but they are a start.   They don't really show their body shape too well.    Please critique away because I am new and like to learn.  

This is Bell.  She is a year and a half old.   First Freshener.   She is Jesse's mom.










This is Jesse.  She is 5 months old.





This is my buckling, Rockey.  He is just 4 months old.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 28, 2012)

Bell is beautiful.  Nice and long with a good rump.


----------



## KinderKorner (Aug 28, 2012)

Yay pictures!!

Does Rockey have a goat called "Theo Van Goat" in his lines? He looks identical to the "Theo" line which is quite common in my area. They always have that striking black and white pattern. I've had 2 bucks myself that could be twins to your rockey. (Minus the moon spot)

Bell and Jesse are both very cute. 

Both girls look very meaty and sturdy, which is great. Good sized teats. Belle looks to have very long ears too! A lot of Kinders don't have the proper length of ears to standard, with personally I think needs to be changed in the standard. Ears are suppose to reach to or past the end of the nose, but I've only seen a couple Kinders with ears that long. What generation is Bell? Her body type and ears lead me to believe she is a lower generation? Maybe 2 or 3?

Nice briskets! Especially on Rockey. That is something I'm having to work with in my herd.


----------



## daisychick (Aug 28, 2012)

KinderKorner said:
			
		

> Yay pictures!!
> 
> Does Rockey have a goat called "Theo Van Goat" in his lines? He looks identical to the "Theo" line which is quite common in my area. They always have that striking black and white pattern.
> 
> Bell and Jesse are both very cute.


Rockey comes from Jan Hodge's goats in New Mexico.  His sire is Serena Kinders Bertram.   I don't have the original of his papers back yet to know further than that back in his lineage.  

I hope Jesse turns out to be like her momma.     I really lucked out getting both of them come from completely different lines than Rockey, so I hope they make nice babies.


----------



## KinderKorner (Aug 28, 2012)

Some of Jan's goats came from MO, including some from Theos lines. So I bet he is a Theo line. I can pick those out anywhere.

Oh Bertram... I'm so jealous. I've been after Jan to sell me Bertram since he was born. I had hoped on getting him next spring, but she has decided he is a little stinker and she has talked me out of him. I'm still counting on getting some kids from him though.


----------



## daisychick (Aug 28, 2012)

KinderKorner said:
			
		

> Yay pictures!!
> 
> What generation is Bell? Her body type and ears lead me to believe she is a lower generation? Maybe 2 or 3?


She is a 6th generation.   She is one of a quad birth.     She comes from Covenant Ranch Kinders.  Her sire is from Tickleweed Hill Farm and her dam is from Alsace Acres.    IF that helps.


----------



## daisychick (Aug 28, 2012)

KinderKorner said:
			
		

> Some of Jan's goats came from MO, including some from Theos lines. So I bet he is a Theo line. I can pick those out anywhere.
> 
> Oh Bertram... I'm so jealous. I've been after Jan to sell me Bertram since he was born. I had hoped on getting him next spring, but she has decided he is a little stinker and she has talked me out of him. I'm still counting on getting some kids from him though.


If I get bucklings out of Bell in March (I'm going to breed her to Rockey hopefully October) , you could own one of Bertram's grandsons.     I would love another doeling out of different lines so we could do a trade.


----------



## daisychick (Aug 28, 2012)

Just noticed you mentioned Rockey's  moon spots!!!  He has one on his rump and 2 on his shoulders!   I hope he throws a few spots!


----------



## KinderKorner (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow 6th. I was way off. lol

But Tickleweed Hill Farm. That makes sense. Lisa Lamm was the biggest Kinder breeder in the US. She is where many of the lines came from. I'm lucky enough to live within driving distance, and many of my goats came or are lines from her. She is known for breeding BIG Kinders. "Theo" passed through her farm along with several other farms. It's neat knowing where Kinders came from. You can really see the difference in breeding goals from farm to farm.  You can't go wrong with Tickleweed!


----------



## KinderKorner (Aug 28, 2012)

Bertram as a baby.  It was love at first sight.






All grown up. 






One of Jan's daughters of "Theo" I have a sister who looks very similar. 

All photos are Jan's!


----------



## daisychick (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh wow!  I have never seen pictures of Rockey's daddy!  He looks nice!     I hope Rockey grows up like that!


----------



## KinderKorner (Aug 28, 2012)

You have a Bertram baby and you've never seen Bertram. 

He's only like the most prettiest goat ever. 

Jan knows if I'm ever in her area she might come home to find half of her herd missing.


----------



## daisychick (Aug 28, 2012)

I have seen the momma's but never the daddys!    I am so very happy you shared the pictures!  It makes me really really hope for some spots!


----------



## Catahoula (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow Bertram looks so different than when he was a baby. Would have never guessed. How can you tell what your kids will look like full grown? Theo and Rockey are adorable!


----------



## daisychick (Sep 12, 2012)

It's raining!!!!! Finally raining!   I LOVE RAIN!        It has been raining since 4 am and still going strong.  This is much needed moisture.  I am sooooo tired of hot sun, this cold day has me all smiles!      Making creamy potato soup with my goats milk.  Making home made dinner rolls too.   Rain makes me Betty Crockerish!


----------



## Catahoula (Sep 12, 2012)

I just went outside to check on the kids and they are WET!! It has been raining all day here too...but more like heavy mist...from the thick fog we have up here. The kids would be fine in their shelter but I guess they got bored and came in and out in the mist. I can also hear them calling me a few time and sounded like they are right outside the door.... When I finally went outside, they were standing at the gate bleating at me...wet..not soaked but wet. Well, I dried them up and gave them some treats and I lock them inside the shelter so they don't get wet. I hope tomorrow will be a better day...I am leaving for CA tomorrow.  I'll miss them.


----------



## daisychick (Sep 20, 2012)

Here are some updated pictures of Rockey.  He is 5 months old now.  He loves to eat and is quite the little fatty right now.   I hope he grows to be a nice buck.    

He has the sweetest face and kind eyes and a little bit of Elvis hair   .


----------



## daisychick (Sep 20, 2012)

I have been too busy to update things much.  I am still canning like crazy.  I did 3 huge batches of tomatoes.   I also dried some cherry tomatoes in the dehydrator and made the best sun dried tomatoes.  About the only thing still producing in my garden are the squash and the tomatoes.  

Bell is for sure in heat and showing off for the boys.   I have to wait until Rockey(young Kinder buck) is ready to breed her.  I put Rockey on a lead rope and took him in the pen with the girls just to see if he was interested.  He sniffed around a bit and then went straight for Bell's udder and tried to nurse.      I think it is safe to say he is a bit immature yet and I will have to give him a few more months to realize he is supposed to be a manly buck.      Bell was trying her best to impress him and all he wanted was a snack.    Poor Bell was all sad when I put Rockey back in the buck pen.


----------



## daisychick (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow!  I have been gone from BYH for too long.   I have been sooooo busy with other stuff that I have just been peeking in every once in a while to try and catch up on everyone.   I got started making soaps and it kinda turned into an addiction.      I am having a blast making stuff.   I have been going to holiday craft shows every weekend and then during the week after daycare kids leave I am busy making more soaps.   I finally got all my paper work done with the Kinder Goat breeders assoc. and I am the official owner of 3 registered Kinders and I have a herd name now!!!!    We are officially Muddy Moon Kinders     All the goats are doing great!   I "think" Bell is preggers and should be due in March.   Jesse is still a little too small for me to breed yet.   She will be 1 in March so I am trying to wait on her.   I might try and shoot for Fall 2013 babies with her.   My boys are doing great in school and keeping us busy with all their activities.   Work is crazy and I have kids at my house for 60 hours a week and I am sooooo burned out.    I might be getting a bottle baby calf today if things work out right.   I am heading myself right over to the cattle pages to re-learn how to do this because it has been 15 years since we had bottle calves and back then things were a lot different.


----------



## Catahoula (Dec 3, 2012)

I was just thinking about you. After hearing about the Fern fire doubling....up in Rocky Mountain NP, I was trying to figure out who is where among BYH CO group. I sent ttclan a note. It's been awhile since I heard from her too. 
Nice you hear you are keeping yourself busy too. I decided to start making my own goat milk soap too...will be buying store bought goat milk first and then maybe off CL for some raw goat milk. I went to a soap making class and watch tons of video on how to make soap. I my first batch will come out ok. Still waiting for my supply.


----------



## daisychick (Dec 3, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> I was just thinking about you. After hearing about the Fern fire doubling....up in Rocky Mountain NP, I was trying to figure out who is where among BYH CO group. I sent ttclan a note. It's been awhile since I heard from her too.
> Nice you hear you are keeping yourself busy too. I decided to start making my own goat milk soap too...will be buying store bought goat milk first and then maybe off CL for some raw goat milk. I went to a soap making class and watch tons of video on how to make soap. I my first batch will come out ok. Still waiting for my supply.


Yeah I am way away from the current fire.  I am the southern colorado girl     How exciting that you are going to make soap too!   It is addicting and fun!    Where did you get your supplies from??  I have been ordering from BrambleBerry in Washington state and they are amazing!     I just have to find time to make more and more and more!


----------



## Catahoula (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes, I get my supply from Brambleberry. I need to get back into my crafts. Been pretty laid back not wanting to do much except playing with the goats. I have gotten two more...a Alpine wether and his sister. I only got her as a companion to her brother. Breeder didn't have anymore wethers. I don't think I'll breed her but I might change my mind. 
I am going to make lotion too. It seems simple enough.


----------



## daisychick (Dec 5, 2012)

Got a new baby!    We are going to grow him out for beef.   The horse trailer was full of hay and I didn't want to unload it so he rode home in the back seat of the truck.   He licked the leather seats and my husbands face most of the ride home.    
I would like to introduce you to Pork Shop the calf.






I posted a thread in the cattle section because this is my first time on my own raising a bottle baby calf.   http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=23092   I have raised beef before but they were weaned when I got them.   I sure am enjoying him and it helps cure the baby fix until the goat babies are due in March.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 5, 2012)

aawww That's adorable. Cows are so cool and their tongues are so weird.


----------



## Catahoula (Dec 5, 2012)

He is too cute! I want a cow...for a pet.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 5, 2012)

Congrats on your new baby that moos   Great photo!!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 5, 2012)

what a cutie.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 5, 2012)

I love this.   The calf, your happy hubby,  the fact that it is in the truck.   All awesome.


----------



## elevan (Dec 24, 2012)




----------

